# Poor Responder....part 19



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks Natasha.... ........where has everyone gone.....hellllooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hello ladies hope we are all well nothing much to report got letter of GRI today asking when im going back up for 3rd icsi , maranda im in beteen treatment hope to go back up april o8  and that will ave given me round about 14mths to give the old body a rest ...hope it works friend at works wife ha a we girl the day 11lb 1 oz  ahhhhh  little ruby love that name ...................


well ladies of to make the t dh in soon have walk the dogs 1st  love to all and not long to crimbo now ..


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just got home from pants day at work   Seem to be working with a whole team of morons! They brought an emergency patient to theatre and didn't bother to tell me - not going to get far without me guys!!   Then I get called while the patient is lying there on the theatre table!   No one ever takes responsibility either (well they will when I arrange the meeting to discuss inadequacies! - he heh!)
LB - here's an embie dance -       Please please please let it be a good 'young un' emb!
Gab - too much Asti?  
Merse - well done on being brave - good attitude, hard to be strong sometimes I know  
Pin -have you got memb sweep booked? When do they induce in your hosp?  hope it just happens for you.  
Jend - 'WEE' girl 11lbs - isn't that scottish for SMALL!  
I went to talk to the scan dept today but was told they are still booking Nov scans - my 20 week fall around xmas. Want it before not after and v impatient so have succumbed to private scan at the nuchal clinic - they were so nice, only £150 - bargain   Will still have to have NHS one - whenever that may be!

Back later - going to have destress bath. full of poo still - don't really want to look at my naked fat stomach!  
Love to all 
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- I;m not even pg and have got a fat stomach


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – Well done you. It only takes one and your little embie sounds like a real Robert Dazzler. Feet up now chuckles. Big kisses and hugs xxxxx

Pin – Yep Mr Kingsland is the big cheese so I am really chuffed that he’s our consultant. The directorate manager at LWH knew my case inside out and so because we had a mare at St Mary’s I think he’s purposely put us with Mr Kingsland. He’s like a big gentle giant isn’t he. I really felt at ease with him straight away. He even made me laugh, don't think I've ever laughed at a consultation, its usually loads of tears. I know he's going to be the one who gets me my baby.

Getting Jiggy is probs the best way to bring things on and its more fun than eating hot curry. There’s loads of cobbled streets near me. Eeee by eck!! xx

Gabs – Lovely new hair do hey! My DH went mental with me when I had mine cut off into a short bob. Bu**er em anyway, I bet it looks fab. Hope your hangover is a bit better now xx

Odette – It’s a nightmare when you’re getting loads of conflicting info. What does your GP think about you going on the pill?? It would only be for a month wouldn’t it?? 

It might have been stress with my period. I am just worried that I have got cysts on my ovaries again and it could have been a burst cyst. I’ll know when they scan me anyways. I am fine again now thanks xx

Nicks – Hiya hun. Have a lovely bath full of bubbles and get those morons that you work with out of your head. Hope our little bubba is well. How big’s your bump now??

Beach - I second that one, no sign of a BFP but my belly could rival a 5 month preggers lady at the mo xx

Mira -  

Bye for now girlies, I am going home after a very poo day at work. Heading for the bathtub as soon as I get in too.

Love

Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh.. My day would have been perfect if I'd got here to post first!!

Yes I have a perfect beanie...  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE work, the consult that did the transfer seemed really nice and positive, says one good one is absolutely perfect.  Now you girls have to get me through the next 2 weeks.. Agh.  I'm feeling really excited but still trying to be realistic.. I know lots of girls who have had 2 perfect embies and stil not worked.  Tim is getting way ahead of himself by listening to my belly and insisting he can hear it 'doing stuff'    he has worked out the 6 week scan would be just before xmas break.  Its so hard I just want to run along with him and be really positive but I know we syill have a long way to go.    

Thank you again for putting up with me... I know I'm a nightmare.  

Merse-    We will arrange to meet up very soon and all go and have a fun ole time... who is arranging this meet up?  Was it Mir??  I'll get on to her.  Where are you?

Sarah - great, having a good consult is a huge step.  

Pin - Why not go for a bike ride over some cobbles while eating you chilli hot curry  Not long now... And I will know first!!!!  

Nicks  - Wil you find out the sex?  And I too have a big fat tummy..even more tha usual!

Gab - So where this pic of your hair!  We will give you an honest opinion.. my friend just had similar cut and hers looks lovely. 

Beach - Hows the head?

Got Af pains... thats normal after ET i think though?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura, sweetheart  You made it,...You made it....           on being PUPO....!!!!!!!!!....I knew you would get here eventually dont ask me why i just knew.....! Now you just need to hang on a bit longer to get that  ....at the end......Take extra special care you and Tim.....big cuddles....soppy DVD.....take away...you know the drill.......  ............
P.s I also get AF pains just after ET...so dont worry ok...I think a lot of people do...its the catheter distrubing the uterus i think...basically ( on a surgical point basically the uterus doesnt like you introducing anything to it like a probe/catheter etc....little embie is fine because they are small. Anway uterus contracts because it thinks the catheter is still there (even though its not)...a bit like the cramping during yr AF because uterus is getting rid of old blood...anyway sorry about explanation but just wanted to reassure you sweetheart that everything is fine ok.....just enjoy the 2 weeks now...and no early testing......  ......not like our Mir.....NAUGHTY GIRL


Nics - Were you impressed with that explanation eh....not bad for a nursey!!!!!! .....Its really pants when you have a bad time in theatres honey..sorry you had a bad day...I think of all the places in Theatres is where communication really matters and if you have a good team working together then even dealing with an emergency case can not be too bad. I used to scrub in Gynae theatres and our problem was always anaesthetist there ON TIME as always....Patient going to sleep where is the B****y surgeon.....Anway hope you enjoyed the bath ....take care tomorrow is another day..... 

Swinny -    Hope you are ok honey sorry you are having a bad time with AF...must admit think one of my ovaries is stuck next to my uterus...everytime i was scanned they had to lean on my tummy and it was really uncomfortable.....yes i agree stress really makes AF twice as bad..Hope you are feeling better ...xx

Merse - Just wanted to say thanks for being positive and thinking like you are now....I know you wont realise it, but yr posts have really helped me today and reading yr post has really helped me so thanks again my good friend..... 

Ems - where are you chicken....apart from hammering me at scrabble........  does it snow in HK..... 

Mir - You are very quiet...whats happening....hope you are ok..... ....scan will be fine tomorrow dont worry sweetheart...anyway I really think you should write a book and we should all be the main characters...I bet you it would be a bestseller.... 

Beach - How are you my friend...guess what dh does not like the hair oouuucccchhhhhh...noooooooooo
said i looked like a bloke..... ...anyway will try and get the digi camera working at the weekend and will take a snap of my mugshot....hows you then honey were you working today?

Odette - Hiya sweetheart how are you..... 

Jend - Hello hen......wee made me smile.....no been up to the home country for a wee while noo..xxxxx

Inc -     ....You sound really positive and you will be off again before you know it...even though they are short staffed Geeta does sound as though she is geared towards treating people like poor responders...wish you all the luck in the world sweetheart...xxxxxx

Pin - Any twinges....... ......Bubba will come out when Bubba is ready to....so please try not to worry ok sweetheart curries and chillies i bet yr dh loves you....... ..........bakers ovens....... ...xxxxx

Roozie - How are you...how is the brood?.....Hope you are well honey..... 

Have i missed anyone.....phew.....dh is being an absolute diamond...i do have the cold honest.......he is doing pizza for tea (frozen) but ten out of ten for effort.....xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

He really wants to cancel Monday...whats that all about...!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab - he wants to cancel as he is scared.  thats what men do, me and Tim nearly always have a row before appointments as he gets in a panic about them.  Tell him he has to go to support you, tell him he can wear his ipod and not listen but he has to hold your hand.    He'll go... I promise!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

Bloody hell, what a stressy couple of days. We have no staff, and loads of work - urghle.

Yay! For the embie, L! Faberoony!
It sounded like doom this morning, but it's come good - what are you going to call it?
The AF pains are normal - I'm still getting them now, and my right ovary was really hurting again on the drive home today. It's a total headf*ck, frankly. Try not to worry.

I get to know what Bob the Bump is doing tomorrow, and I'm sh!tting bricks - yet again - there's never a point where you relax, this whole process. You keep thinking, once I get that positive everything will be ok, but it isn't.

Gab - my DH went mad when I had my hair cut off! I drew into the drive and he backed into the garage, shouting 'bring my wife back!'
But he loves it now. I think it's a lot better than the straw that was my fert drug-wrecked tresses before.
Just think what loely condition it's in...

Sarah - everything sounds good for you! You'll be motoring before you know it.

Nicks - it must be lovely to be in a position where you can complain and people take notice! When people let me down I have to grin and bear it, because I'm a skivvy.  
I've had the most awful IBS with the constipation and stress the last two days. It makes me look about six months gone! Of course, everyone knows at work so they think it's all baby, then look most confused when I say it's mostly wind!  

Karen - cheers for letting Laura know! Thought I was going to explode earlier. Got two tesxts - one from Pete to say my stepson had passed his driving test and one from Laura to say she had a grade one, and couldn'r reply to either! Bah. 

Jend - I agree with Nicks - WEE girl? That sounds ouch! Will she ever have sex again?  

Merse - hello dear! This process is so, so hard - deciding what you'll do next. Don't lose that holiday feeling all at once though, you hear? Keep it safe, that lovely feeling.

Rooz - haven't heard from you in a few days - are you ok?

Sorry to people I've missed - but I need to go to the shop and get some items for tea. I'll speak to you later, duckies.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I've been through the whooe preg thing with lots of my FF buddies and your right it never stops, even after the birth you find something else to worry about... welcome to parenthood!  I am very very very sure Bob will be waving at you tomorrow!!!  

I've just looked up cell division and looks like jnr (we will need to think of a better name) divided exactly on time, it says second division should be 45-6 hours after fertilisation and it happened between 8am and 12.30 today so bang on.. worked out should be implanting on Mon/ Tue. agh wil be back to work then!!  I have a pretty easy week planned though except Friday when I'm giving a tlk at a conference... I hate doing that!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - I told you not to worry re 2 cells when not 48 hours - most people have their EC really early in am.   Go  girl! 
Mirra - hello girl - I'm sure all will be fine tomorrow   
Gab- love short hair - had mine short all over once - loved it! bit of a young look for me now so short bob is the one!  
Swin - glad you have a good cons there - sounds like he is the one for you  
XX
nicks


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

PS LB - have already written your test date on my notice board - 2 weeks from EC is 4th Dec!   Always forget  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - My official test date is the 6th 2 weeks from transfer... but last time I was a testoholic!    I may order some POAS from ebay... are they all ok?  Or are there certain ones I should order?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nics - quick question how much DHEA were you taking ive been taking 50mg a day...is that enough or can you take 100mg a day...?.....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Gab - they usually recommend max of 75... Randine Lewis in her book The INfertility Cure quotes some research where 80 mg was used... Don't know when each pill is 25 mg x 3 = 75...  I wouldn't go for 100.  
I think you should go for your follow up... Thx for your kind words...

Laura - hun - 4 cell is just perfect and your eggs are young, so fingers crossed my lovely...

Mir - you 've gone queit....What's the matter... You must be excited about your scan tomorrow?  How many wks now?  

Nick =so exciting 20 wk scan ... Can't believe how time flies...

Swinney - hope you are now relaxing after your poo day at work... 

I am a bit tired of being positive, but feel better for it, so will keep on... Merse you are right... There is sth to it, but it can be a bit tiring sometimes all this enforced cheerfulness...  But am trying to get some fixed patterns in my brain, OK!  New positive neuron paths!    
Hope I don't have cysts on Saturday...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't get the eBay ones, L!!!!!!! They didn't show pos for me until two days after test day, and I tested pos three days before on First Response.
They say they're ultra sensitive 10Miu but they're SO not  

First Response or Clearblue are the only ones, I think.

Gab - of you take 100 you'll be a body builder! Best to stick to 50 at you age I think.

Nicks - I had mine short short too, when I was a teen! Fortunately I have an even-shaped head - thers weren't so lucky! You never know you have a knobbly head till you have a short back and sides.

Inc - give yourself a break from being positive and just drink wine and sleep! Works for me.

Keep meaning to scrab girls, but feel too zapped. Got the day off tomorrow tho, and will catch up then.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just back from dinner , going to jump in the bath then if i've not fallen asleep I'll be back.....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are you all?

Mirr - What time is scan tom?  

You know Tim is a right pig... we have a dvd to watch and he said after we got in 'just going to the gym' and guess what he's not home?? Thats now 5 hours!!  I've been and got myself a ****** takeaway and he still not home. And yes he has left BOTH his phones at home.  So much for being pampered!!  Thing is I would just be ****** off but then I statr to worry as he goes on his bike.    He knows I worry so where the bloody hell is he!!! 

Anyway sorry for that rant.. better out than in.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

He's probably just having time to himself and coming down from planet pluto like you do on ET Day!!!!!!....my hubby always retires to the shed in the garden must be a man thing....try not and be too hard on him...lots of loving when he comes back..ok...... 

Mir - Good luck for tomorrow... 

Off to bed.....long day tomorrow again.....hairless..... 

nite,nite ladies...xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls been out and bought a new TV for the bedroom and then out to dinner with DH going to bed now as very tired after first day back!
Laura is he home yet? Get to bed girl your embie needs rest!!!!!!!! 
Mir good luck for tom not that you'll need it but it will be lovely to see your bean again 
Gab glad to be of assistance 
Inc yes it is tiring but I'm thinking the more we stay positive the easier it will become then hopefully become natural??
Hi to everyone else  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah men go off to caves don't they?   Hope he's back soon. You put your feet up now LB   My ebay tests worked! but why not blow some money on the good ones first   who cares about official test days!  
Gab - I took 75mg   get some 25's if you only have 50's
merse - love tV in bed - only get it in a hotel at the mo though!  
mirra - good luck for tomorrow.  
Bad farts tonight in this house   - don't know what is going on!   
Love ya
Nicsk


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bad farts are us! Gawd, I smell like someone's died and left a rotting corpse lying about...

My scan's at 8.20 tomorrow! So will know at sparrow's fart if it's all going ok or not.

Gab - what did DH think of the hair?

Going to to to bed myself now - am completely shattered.

I'll post tomorrow morn!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Laura -     that you have a Grade 1 embie on board.  I have everything crossed that it behaves itself and stays there for the next 8/9 months     What an emotional time you've had over the past few days - you must be shattered.  Rest up now and enjoy being PUPO   

Mira - Good luck for today     Try and get a pitcure of your beanie this time so we can all see him/her  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Up at the crack of dawn again  

I got up to go to the loo, but all three dogs joined me in the loo and I was stuck then - had to let them out and feed them, and the cat, who came in when they went out.
I shall be sooo glad to see mum and dad's dog go today - he's such a pain! Makes my own dogs act all demanding!

Terrible IBS - might have a coffee to try and loosen it all  down there, as Bob is probably getting tossed around on currents of foul wind.

So, what have I missed? Did Tim come back L? What was he thinking beggariing off for so long? Was the food cold?

Emma - I'll try, though if it's sour face I don't know if I'll get one. And I can't quite believe that Bob will still be there. I know they're bowel pains, but what if they aren't?

Merse - how's the TV? Were you all snuggled up watching the box last night? We just got a 42" widescreen secondhand from Pete's pal and it's amazing! I feel dead posh. We've never ever had a new TV, always got my parents' old one, and this at two years old seems like luxury!

Inc - it's true, you can sometimes make yourself feel more cheerful by pretending to be! 

Nicks - hello!

Hi to everyone else.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, it's so cold.....brrrr

I;m off to MHall today with the Yorkie girls so off to get ready, will try and log on later before I go x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning K!

Is that a shopping place? Or a pamper place? I guess I'd better put a clothe on myself, and put my face on.

xx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hello lades god its cold down here in gretna  ...

forgot to say say was in holland n barrett and asked about the vitamins .... think she was a new start she was crap ?  where did you get the dha miranda was it there  sorry to ask again my heed is up ma bum  ...

hoope your all ok ladies  a have cold got to go to work for 12 to day till 8 hate it i tell ya hate it 
anyone been watching the jungle what a load of rot its doing ma heed in now 

well ladies have to go and walk the rotties or should i say they will bloody walk me not long to crimb now and i aint got a thing god .....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's Meadowhall, a shopping centre, or more like hell on earth at this time of year x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

morning.....girlies....

well ds is off school with poorly tummy...wonder if it was that frozen pizza.... .....oh well so am at work at 1 O'Clock when dh gets home....I have to make a confession too ...ds has helped me with scrabble and his english is def better than mine...scary.... 

Enjoy some retail therapy...Beach hope you get lots of nice things...go on treat yourself!!!! (Quote from Sebastian from Little Britain..)

Mir you back yet was it that ole bag again...pop down to nics hossie,beach's or mine and we will get you a piccy.... ....and sort the ole bag out at the same time..... 

Have decided to stop drinking  ....I know...I know....but I take anti-d and i think thats why Ive been getting a baggy head so I will be resisting all week and just have 1 bottle of Asti at the weekend.

Felt really sad yesterday and quite tearful.... ...but feel a bit better today im sure we all go through stages like that. Dh wants to cancel clinic as he wants to see if we can see the cons nearer i.e at his NHS hospital in Southamptom..knowing NHS..tried to tell dh we will not get an appointment for another month at least..but as always dh knows better and is phoning up today..so leaving him to it..but will not cancel Monday without a fight... ....see Laura its def a man thing wonder if they are all pre menstrual right now..either that or hes been at my evening primrose..... 

Anyway away to get ready and get ds something to eat before I go to work.....(let me add...will not be frozen pizza......!!!!!!)...Im sure it isnt that anyway but i will keep teasing dh..... 

Not long till the weekend girlies catch up with you when im back from work...

Hope you are resting..... .....PUPO Laura.......    

stay away from ebay.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

P.s sorry wont be able to scrab till back home later tonight from work.... ...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Well he rolled in at 10ish drunk...at the gym ... yeah right.  We had a row and he slept on the sofa.  I tidied up last night and this morning he has made a huge mess again!!  Bas!ard.  I just want to be pampered a bit.  I just want him to pamper me or just ask how I'm feeling??!! You know when Icame out of EC, considering what a terrible time I had last time, he didn't even ask how it went, he just had the ump that there were 2 eggs!!  Am I being to hard on him?

Anyway.....

Gab- does ds wanna help me with my scrab!! Hope he better soon.

Beach - Enjoy the shopping I'm going shopping too.

Mirra-  Congrats!  See we told you!!

Inc- glad your happy plan is working.

Pin  -  ??

Merse  -  How you feeling today my love. XX

Nicks, Odette, Rooz, Em and the rest of the PR gang. 

Well I'm going to meet a FF for some lunch, need to get out of the house for a bit of air,been home for days and feel like I've lost touch with reality a bit!!

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura....what planet is he on? Im really sorry yr dh is being a right *******   ....i know we deal with stress in different ways but he should be supporting you now the 2ww is hard anyway never mind going through it on yr own.... ...PR team are gonna sort him out!!!!

Mir - where are you...just popped back on incase you posted...will now have to retire...and ill be thinking about you all day at work now..... ...sure its good news...take care honey.... 

Merse - Hows yr day honey.....my dh is calling me a bloke...... ....i must admit it is a bit short...oops!!
Hope you are well.... 

be back with more personals later......


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello, well, as you can see from my avatar, panic over. Phew!

Bob seems quite content - the pains are either due to my ligaments stretching or my bowels - probably a bit of both.


My bowels have a lot to answer for...  

Thanks for all your support girlies - thought I was going mad!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

p.s Laura..thankyou for your get well wishes...at this moment in time....ds is playing with the PS2 and winding both our golden retrievers up so i guess he is on the road to recovery.... ....xx

Try not to worry about him indoors just enjoy yr day out today ok...he will come round...tbh i wind my dh up by not arguing and give him yes or no answers instead and when he asks how i am i just say fine...it will get the message across....xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- He is gorgeous!!

Gab- Thanks hon... I'll give you my address so you can organise a bashing for him!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Phew!!!!!!!!.......that was good timing..i will be able to concentrate on looking after some patients now this afternoon.... ...so glad its good news..my bowel has a lot to answer for too...sorry TMI....my endo cons said when ithe bowel gets inflammed inside yr pelvis does it does get quite painful as the bowel is really sensitive. so thats prob what it is....glad Bob is happy and enjoying his new residence....hey my dh keeps calling me Bob right now too.....now that could get confusing....oi Mir we are gonna have to sort out Laura's other arf you know......PR style...what do you think.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura ta! Do you think he has my eyes?  

There MUST be something else going on with Tim - is he feeling left out in some way? I don't know any reason that would make a man be that unhelpful! But he must be having feelings he can't decipher and is dealing with them by running away.

Bit bonkers!

Can you talk to a pal of his to find out what's going on in that brain of his? Maybe he's scared of something? It seems very strange.

Gab - they do that, men when given something new to look at. They aren't used to noticing you every single time they look at you, so when you have something drastic done it upsets their delicate balance!
He'll get used to it.
I remember when I had my hair really short, when I wore glasses, and Pete called me Curly Watts for days!  

Jend - the DHEA comes from America www.agestop.com
You can't get it here.

Agh, karen - a shopping centre is hell whatever time of year to me! Can't stand it. I really like Ikea, but I still get a panic attack whenever I go.

Where's the rest of you today?

xxxxxxxxxxx




/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are we going round to beat him up then Gab?  

You're in Essex, aren't you? Go round and have a shufty at him, then let us know how many PRs we need to wrestle him to the ground and give him the third degree.

We can't have that grade one embie upset!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just realised you got Bob on candid camera...... ....he is so beautiful......bless!!!!!!!          ...sending him lots of kisses.....xxxxxx...

right better go....catch u all later....xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

....kisses for Laura's little embie too....so he dont feel left out...........take care you two  ......def going now......(Gab is the fitting word isnt it)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Laura - our embryos are getting Scottish kisses! At least it's not a Glasgow kiss...

I think I'll walk the doggies - first dry day I've been off work for a while.

Did you get a piccie of your grade one embie Laura? Can we see it?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I think Bob is a girl!!!?

Tims dad is an alchoholic and once tim starts he gets into a cycle and can't stop, I think its just how he has been taught to deal with his emotions.  I KNOW i can sort it by giving him a cuddle and telling him its ok blah blah...but sometimes I feel its not up to me to deal with everything, he needs to take care of me! I am the responsible one in this relationship andhave to deal with house stuff,bills, family stuff you name it.  Sometimes it all gets a bit much.  He has acting up job at the moment and it basically trouble shooting and getting crap staff sacked, Ithink he is struggling with that and the thought of us not having kids. 

Anyway... I must get to the shops!

Still got AF pains...hope my embie hasn't fallen out!!  Should be 8 cells today!!    I'm feeling really sick too...think it must be the pessaries or HCG jab?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, that explains a lot. Did his mum have to do everything and be self-sufficient then?
He just thinks that's what women do!

It's got to stop though - what happens when you're heavily pregnant? Is he going to be flaky then?  
Maybe he'll get it when you get that positive pg test on December 4!!!!

Come on, name it.

You can call mine Roberta if you like! I must admit, I'd really like a girl, but I think everyone's expecting a boy.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Not me... I'm expecting a girl! Defo.  I'd love a girl too.

Er I think I  will go for ......er oh I still don't know.... maybe Tilly??!!  Thats cute!  But maybe Ishould think of a girl/boy name?

His mother had him and his sister by the time she was 17.  They split when tim was about 8.  He thinks his dad is fab, even though he used to beat his mum ( he doesn't believe it), his mum is a big stong business women now. So I think he is a bit fu$ked up.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi everyonev   
miranda how are you not seen you on the turkey site? for a wee while hope all is going well with you ?
laura sorry DP is being such a ****, you do just need some TLC and pampering at this time     does he work a high pressure job? is this normal behaviour for him
well only 3 days till i see GP to see if he diagnoises me mad     .
Hope all goes well with this cycle for you laura and you dont need to have any more heartache, which i am sure it will. what a great xmas pressie
miranda see learner got 9 eggs
speak soon love K xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Mira - Great news about Bob - he looks very sung and comfy in his home.

Laura - Sorry you're having to look after Tim and yourself at a time like this  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bah - that's just plain weird! Why doesn't he believe his mum? Esp as she seems to have got herself together so well now?
He's going to have to sort out all those issues before Tilly's born!

Hi Em! Thanks - it's a HUGE relief to see him there.

Kim - hi! You don't normally post over here! Welcome aboard! That makes three of you Scots on the Team PR - hooray! No, I haven't posted much on the Jinemed thread - no one seems to at the moment, which is a shame. It'll get going again. Yes, I saw she'd got nine - she should know today if they've fertilised, shouldn't she?
How are you feeling now, petal? When does FET start?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Little Bob is looking very comfy in there Mirra  

Laura - DH is being a K*ob. Give him a bl**dy   from team PR. You should be being treated like a princess and not having to lift a finger. My DH sounds just like yours though. He doesn't deal with stress very well either. Think its just their way. They don't mean to upset us but they just don't think about how their selfish actions are going to make you feel.

Hope you're taking it easy young lady xxx

Hello to the rest of the gang  

At work so can't stop on. Just wanted to check in on how our newest PUPO lady was doing.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Jend - I get my DHEA from an internet site called Biovea and I take 75mg a day xx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All  

Mir - glad the scan went well and you got a piccy out of it this time.  My first piccy looks like that too.

Laura - hope you enjoyed you lunch out.  Take care of your little embie concentrate on yourself for the next two weeks.

Gab -  dont worry about your hair.  I had short hair for years and years (even when i got married) and loved it, and so did everyone else.  I've now got a short inverted bob and whilst i like it, i still like short hair.

Inc  -   

I'm bored today - think i'll go and see what goddies we have in the cupboard.

Chat later girlies


Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

agh!! just typed long post then lost connection!!  

Just been off with mate, not sure if she noticed though, she is only one who I told about IVF and only 2 weeks ago and she calls, oh you on leave,doing anything nice  Shes not even sent a good luck text!! Ithink maybe I'm being too denanding!!  Iguess to others its not such a big thing?? If you girls hadn't been there all the way through god knows what i would ahve done!

I'm shatterd, gonna have a quick snooze and then got to drive into London for a leaving do.  Think Tilly is too young to go to pub??  Being only 8cells.   I'd love to get drunk hence why I'm going in the car!!

Pin - Oh you should be puffing and panting now!!  Come on bumpy!

Mirra- you all relaxed now?  Tims cousin actually said to us once her first memory was seeing Tims dad throw his mum down the stairs!! And he still doesn't believe it!!

Sarah -  so you upfor   sorting Tim out??

I rang him earlier and he said I should apologise for shouting at him last night!! I did go a bit mental probably but it was the 3rd night running!   I asked him to go to Notts to stay with his family as I need to be chilling not fighting with him all weekend.  He said he would but he may not... will let you know.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir Bob looks lovely bless him 
Laura Tim is being a dick quite frankly so I think packing him off is a good idea!! You can have a lovely peacefull time alone!! 
Hi to all just got home from another non stop day! Is it to early for wine??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh merse don't mention wine!!  I've got the shakes through lack of it!!  Although did read in paper occasional binge drinking is ok in preg but I don't think I will take any chances!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry would rather not be able to drink it so think of it like that?   xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Very true,  I would be fine at home but got a big work do tonight and I really struggle with being the only one not drinking.  Would change it for the world of course! 

On my 30th I was IVFing and noone noticed that I was not drinking as they were all ******!! They all looked a bit worried though when I got in my car at the end of the night!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh cripes, Tim _is _ being a bit of a willy!

I still had a glass nearly every day in my 2WW Laura - I don't believe it affects the outcome, and could improve matters if you're stressed. Try to avoid that litre of vodka though! Oh, and I drank pints and pints of water and fruit juice, too. Bob's going to be a swimmer like his granddad!

Oh, and change the locks! Maybe have the locks on a timer, so if he comes back later than 9pm he's locked out? Stoopid chap 

An ex threw me down the stairs twice! I still can't believe he got away with it. I was damn lucky to be quite so drunk I fell well, cos it was a bloody long fall.

I hope he's dead or has lost his teeth by now. He certainly deserves it!

Pin - you're overdue! What goodies did you find in the cupboards? Anything?

Merse - never too early for wine! Unless it's 7am or something, you know... Just be prepared to be tired early!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Mir - a steak and kidney pie, a buttered bread roll and some popcorn   

Pin xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya

Just back from the shopping trip, gosh it was busy, hate it when I can't find anything!!!  Met some of the Yorkie Girls, they're really nice and enjoyed meeting them, can;t wait for our meet up next year!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I may have one small glass of red... baby is not implanted yet so won't get a drop!!  Will still drive though in case I forget i'mPUPO after that glass and drink 2 bottles!  

I can't wait for our meet up either!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I;m sure that one glass won't hurt, will probably do you more harm stressing out! x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok girls I'm off, Hope to be home in time for Ugly Betty!  Catch you all later.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I forgot to ask - is your kitty ok, Laura?

Ooh, that shopping sounds hectic Karen! And nothing to show for it wither? Bum!

Pin - ew to the steak and kidney! I can't bear offal of any kind. Innards! How are you feeling? Are you feeling on the brink of something? Or just fat and unweildy? We want to see our first PR Junior! I bet you're so bored of waiting now. Have you got any nice books or anything to while away the hours?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I did get a poncho from Whistles and a skirt, and a xmas pressie for DH....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well that's hardly empty-handed, K!
I'd call that a result!

Merse - sorry - keep looking at my letters and despairing. I will scrab soon, promise!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

nobodys scrabbibg tonight!!!!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

apologies, can;t scrabble as we're expecting friends anytime now, will be back tomorrow, have a good night x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been now Merse!
xx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

JUST LOKED ON THE SITE YOU GAME ME FOR DHA THERE LIKE 20 MILLION BOTTLES WHICH ONE DO I BUY LOL LOL


MIRABNDA7 BOB LOOKS COSEY IN THERE


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Just quick one as really tired...scrab page is not loading either..anyway Merse my sweet hope you are ok dear...never too early for a sherbet...

Im really shattered think its a mixture of no sleep last night and long day today...ds is much better now...anyway girlies...sorry no personals tonight will catch up with everyone tomorrow....

Laura....our little PUPO girlie hope you are ok...... 

till tomorrow ladies.....take care...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls work again for me this morn then off to mother in laws for lunch! Feeling a bit low this morn as started my first IVF this time last year so feel a bit sad for what could have been . But trying to remain positive and fight those negative feelings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope everyone has a good day   xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse   enjoy your lunch with MIL x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Morning Ladies...

Merse - Sending you some....       ....like you do for me....enjoy yr lunch catch up with you later sweetie....xxxx.

Morning Beach-  

Morning my Little PUPO friend Laura....    


Quick msg as got to go out shopping and dh....giving me the.... ......one of my friends on the second IF thread , she is 43 and has also beaten the odds and she has just got a BFP through having a donor egg from a good friend .....never say never girls........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- do you mean Suzzie?  It's great news isn't it....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes I still cant believe it....and its also the second BFP ive heard this week...i wonder if Ill be hearing any more know what I mean...maybe on this thread..... ...It comes in threes doesnt It?

How are you anyway sweetie....dh has taking dogs out so..ds is out picking up chicks.... .....so im popping on before i have to bear the crowds....Its cold outside aint it..what are you up to today then?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Its wierd isnt it but when you hear someone who is pg after trying for a long time it brings a tear but its not sadness its joy....then you get young Miss down the road.....not even trying ..wouldnt know what the pill looked like if she saw it...sorry my job does wind me up sometimes.....we all have our story I know....!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry...if Ive offended anyone didnt mean to post that last comment but had a very,very long day yesterday and just sometimes ask God what his plan is you know....?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyway Asti is chilling ready for a date with X factor...and a scary dvd....(I know..I know im easily pleased)...hopefully catch up with you ladies later....

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for carrying me this week....not been too good this week,...between appointments,..work....news...etc...and I just wanted to say I really dont know what I would do without you lot..... ....you keep me going...xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I know exactly what you mean, some people get everything don't they, even though they don't want it!

Hope you're ok, go and get a bottle of wine chiling for tonight.  We're having a lazy day today, Alex is just off out for fish annd chips before the Liverpool match starts.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, Gab! Weeks like that are HARD. 

We'll be there for you babes.   

Is that Management Suzie? Or someone I don't know?

Karen, me old scrabber! THERE you are! I shall be expecting a game off you today!

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just played Mir- how are you feeling today>?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Knackered! Only had five hours' sleep last night, so I'm going for a nap before the walking of the dogs.

I've scrabbed!

Are we all about tonight? I'll be posting and scrabbing later!

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- yes I'm in tnoight although might be asleep very early as shattered.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as I am meant to be doing some tidying!  Tim came home last night and said we needed to talk, we had a massive heart to heart and he apologised for not being more supportive etc, said he would try so hard to be supportive from now on.  He even got up early and went to the shop and made me scrabbled egg and salmon on muffins for brekkie!!  He has been in all day cleaning and tidying and is just at the launderette, I've been to my sisters as its her birthday.  He did seem genuinly sorry that he has been a pig.  

Gab - What was the film I love horror!  And I was sitting next to comeone on the train last night who was chatting on her mobile about her abortion next week??!! On the train?? Loudly? Please some people!

Merse -    Are you not thinking about stuff til after xmas now?  I'm thinking good things about your snow baby.  

Mir - I'm about later so will scrab then.  

Pin - Up to anything this weekend? Giving birth maybe?  

Anyway I've been skiving all day so me and Tilly will have to do a few bits I think, tim has tidied but its not exactly perfect!    

Tilly should be starting to compact today!  

Brr so cold!

X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-glad that you've talked and sorted things out x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura glad you've sorted things out with Tim and enjoy being pampered! No not thinking about anything till after Christmas! Except got to have a scan after next AF to see if need another opp for endo, so can't do anything till after then anyway! Lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO - Laura, don't! It's brilliant he's contrite and is making an effort - don't go and spoil it by tidying up after his tidying!
Sorry to lecture, but you may undo all the good he's decided to do if he catches you thinking his best ain't good enough!

Besides, you and Tilly need to put your feet up - get scrabbing and forget the hoosework!
Chiiiiiill ooooout...  

merse - it's never-ending waiting, isn't it? This is the worst bit, the waiting. Do you feel like you're going to need another op?

Karen - Are you kacked? I just had a great sleep - put our foam mattress on top of the other one, so I'm like the princess and the pea! Do you not do afternoon naps?

Rooz - I'm getting worried about you - are you about?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,.......

I would echo...what Mir said Laura at least the guy is making an effort ....rest little Tilly and let Tim feel like he's doing something....so glad you are friends again... ....I know its a horrible rollercoaster but I do think it does make some relationships stronger....I know...dh and I are more now... 

Mir - dh is away to get a chinese...well trained...only joking its just because he wanted one....hope you are ok honey.will scrab later....big sloppy ones  to Bob and ofcourse Pete too.......xxx

Merse - I know what you mean honey...I didnt get scanned we just talked about the pain issue...my cons mentioned going on zoladex for 6 months to help with the endo..but i just couldnt face more hormone drugs if you know what i mean...felt at least if I have the endo lasered again its almost like a clean slate...does that make sense..? ...I know there will be more scarring caused however i feel at least they will know the score inside before I hopefully go to Jinemed in April....(fingers crossed).xxx
Hope you had a good day sweetheart and look forward to catching up with you on the scrab board...take care....cheers......is yrs a red my dear..... 

Beach - you on the whiskeys again or are you busy again...... ....usual sat night routine..hope you had a nice lazy day..hopefully catch up with you soon..on scrab and on the results...thanks for understanding..... 

I would just like to add ladies...I do feel bad about my post earlier....I would just like to say something then I will feel better..

I believe everyone is allowed to make a mistake and people do pay salt for that mistake....,from my experience although limited...people have a termination of pregnancy for lots of different reasons but they have that termination because it is the right decision for them at that time and noone should judge otherwise....

What upsets me is the girls that have 3 and 4 terminations and they are in their early 20's and are using this procedure as a means of contraception instead of using condoms or being on the pill....."just because they cant be bothered half the time". I just wanted to put my view across...i was a bit upset earlier and maybe i posted it too soon and should have erased it...but i hope Ive made my feelings a bit more clearer now...anyway on that note...going to top up the glass and will catch up with you all soon..xxxxxx .....................love ya...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir-sometimes do have an afternoon nap on a weekend but today has flown by really so haven't had time  

Gab-we've just had cottage pie and got a bottle of St Emillion open.

Laura- hope you're resting with Tilly x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab _  my love, I completely understand what you are sayig and I'm sure you didn't offend anyone.  Its just fustrating when others get and don't want what we are desperately trying to have.  Yes we have all made mistakes but its when people don't seem to care about it that hurts even more.. i.e the girl on the train laughing with her mate about her abortion.. just cuts so deep when it means so little to others. Its ok to say how you feel remember!    Enjoy your ******! Mmm!

Merse - Hope you don't need to have another op unless it means it will make you feel better.. do you get alot of pain?  

Mirr - I just did a little sweep while he was out as he hadn't done the floors, I let him do the rest.  He is taking me out for thai later (lets see how long i can drag this pampering out for!!).

Beach - So you drunk?

Love to the rest of the gang.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, I know the feeling Karen! There's so much to do on this place, but really, was shattered so had a nap. Food and wine sound good! I just went to the village shop and got some patak's - hope it doesn't make me ill. Most bottle sauces do, but I don't know about the paste, so here's hoping.
Pete's making it, so I can chat to you lot!

Gab - stop beating yourself up! Honestly, you don't need to be charitable here. I feel sorry for these people, but only because it's much, much easier to deal with as an emotion than anger.

I woudn't want to be these people and I wouldn't want their babies, so I don't notice them too much.
Yes, it's frustrating, but you are hanging n for a really, really special baby - your own. 

In the same way as you can't think of all the starving children in Africa whenever you have a bite to eat, these girls' fertility journey is in a totally different sphere to yours, so try pity - it gets easier if you just convince yourself! I think we're all trying to see a rhyme or reason to our infertility, which is why we ghet angry and frustrated when it seems so easy for others.

But have you ever met anyone with cancer and thought, 'serves you right'?
These things happen to the best of us. The sooner we reallise karma is not a realistic proposition the better, I reckon. Evil people get away with things, uncaring people have babies, and the very nicest people in the world - those people on this thread - suffer from the devastating toll of infertility.

There was a thing I read - an article on Michael Dooley I think - when he said a woman being told she had cancer her first question was not 'will I live?' but 'Will I be able to have children?'
It's that serious. Sometimes we might feel frivolous and selfish in this huge need to have a child. But it's why we're on this earth - to procreate, and when we can't we start comparing ourselves to others and wondering, why can they do it, when they are so useless, and I can't?

Don't let them make you feel useless, or uncompassionate - you are compassion itself. It's just that infertility makes us all angry, frustrated and helpless and sometimes seeing that woman coming in for her fourth abortion cuts us to the quick. Your feelings are genuine, natural and entirely correct. But don't let them get the better of you - you're worth a million of these people and you'd hate to wake up tomorrow morning as one of them.

Bloody hell - I wanged on and on!

Sorry


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

As long as he doesn't notice you've gone over his work laura!  

Mmmn, Thai - sounds lovely.

Are you scrabbing before you go?

I'm a stuck record, me.

xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Firstly, Laura, so happy for you that you have a perfect embie on board now. Take good care of yourselves and glad to hear Tim is behaving better.
I'm sorry i wasn't able to post before now to find out how your EC and ET went, i had thought of you though. Unfortunately we've had some problems, (Mir i think you must have a 6th sense). I had a scan on Monday, babies all looked fine, was just starting to relax then they checked my cervix again & found it has shortened to a worrying degree - down to 5mm from about 4cm a few weeks ago. So they basically scared the living daylights out of us - said it's likely i'd go into labour anytime from now -  i could possibly go on another 4 weeks' max by which time the babes will only be 27 weeks. Not a good scenario.
hence they advised we have no option really but to put a stitch in my cervix to try and buy us some time despite thr fact that that too carried a risk of m/c.  So i was in hospital for a few days, had a spinal block and the stitch put in. Been told to take it v easy, not on bed rest as such but musn't do anything that could bring on contractions - whatever that means. So i'm in a constant state of paranoia, wondering if walking up the stairs or lifting something is going to trigger it all off. It's all just a big nightmare to be honest - the thought of losing everything now is too much to bear - i'm trying to stay +ve and do what i can to prolong this pregnancy but it's difficult. If i can get to 27/28 weeks at least i know they have a reasonable chance provided their weights are decent enough. I just don' t think i've ever felt so scared of my own body... it's so bl**dy frustrating not being able to control any of this and passively playing the going into labour waiting game is going to be tortuous.

I'd better stop there before i work myself up again. Sorry for the complete me avalanche, i hope everyone else is doing ok though.

Rooz x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- hope that you;re ok x make sure you take it really easy and rest plenty.

Gab- not drunk yet no x

Mir- sounds like my DH, always looking after us aren;t they.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah Rooz - I thought something must have happened. So, so worrying.

BUT, to try and look on the bright side you have got this far without problems - I reckon that's a great sign. And they are past the stage now where babies have been born and thrived.

Is there any way they can estimate their weight by their size?

Have you got some great books for all that bed rest? You must be so uncomfortable, poor lamb.

It's awful to be so scared. have they given you extra progesterone support or anything like that? I don't know anything about these things, but I presume there are things they can do to help besides that stitch.

Maybe you should get a Stannah? Or a bungalow?   seriously though, could you sleep downstairs? Is the bathroom upstairs?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks girls...yeh Mir, i've stayed on progesterone the duration of being pg, (the two cons. i've been seeing are divided on the benefits of that), got loads of books (and the obligatory trashy mags that hospital visitors bring you!), and unfortunately loads of stairs, so you're right, we may have to shift me onto one level v soon - like the big Mama in Gilbert Grape. They've estimated the weights to be between 490 and 600 grammes, one's lagging slightly but within normal limits, so i think that's about 1lb2oz - 1lb5oz, not much, about a bag of sugar.I'm going to try to put on loads of weight over the next week or so, but not easy with a stomach the size of a compressed pea! At least i'm at home though, and can eat decent food - the hospital food i had was truly vile - i puked up everything i ate after the anaesthetic. (quite monumentally, projectile job, all over my bed, and into my hands.. had to get the poor woman in the next door bed who was trying to enjoy her first few hours bonding with her newborn baby, to press the help button!)

Survival rates aren't good at all until about 27 weeks when they rise to around 80% - but of course there are issues with disabilities at that level of prematurity, so all in all, not too rosy an outlook unless another miracle like my GIFT happens and i go on to 30 + weeks. When IS that bl**dy crystal ball going to be invented? I need it now.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

......I just lost a very, very long post........ok girlies who is in the bottom two then?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Roozie.....I just wanted to say Im thinking of you...All you can do is rest and take it easy....no housework no nothing.....dont worry about anything...the same dust will be there tomorrow and if people are bothered about that, then they are not worth bothering about!!!!...the most important thing is you and your little brood sweetie....try not to worry i know thats easier said than done..but look at technology these days..i know several special care nurses that work on a baby unit and they are fantastic..im not just saying it..look at technology you will be looked after sweetheart just got to hang in there a little bit longer....even if it means you sleeping 24/7 and living on fish and chips...the more you rest the better.....take extra special care honey...you and the bubba's will be in my prayers this week.......


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooz - gosh sorry to hear that - must be very scary. Surely the stitch will help though I mean in a singleton they often go to term after it? Sending you lots of love and hope that cervix keeps firm    
LB - you and tilly resting up? Glad Tim better behaved now - he must have secretly read everyone's comments - wasn't someone going round to sort him out?!  
Mirra - great scan pic hun   Its not called Rene or REnata now then?!
Gab - you crazy poster - you never said anything offensive anyway!  
Jen - My DHEa was from Natrol - 25mg tablets, nothing added.  
Beach - cottage pie!   
Been out for lunch at my mum's - feel stuffed now   Not so much room in tummy methinks!  
Pin i hope you are in labour and screaming as I post!  
Love to all others  
Niksc


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - I think Hope should have gone! It's only one of them is any good!

Gawd, Rooz - try not to worry. No curries or hot sex! It'll be 27 weeks soonish. What a strain. Thank God they're looking after you. Ew - bad sickness! It must be impossible to serve up nice food in a hospital - not a good place to be if you like fresh food.

Pete made a bit of a boo-boo with the curry! It was really strong, when it was meant to be medium, and so salty - turns out he'd used the whole pot of paste rather than the reommended quarter... Hope Bob doesn't hate it.

Nicks - no, Rene and Renate are a duo, so seeing as it's just the one, Bob it is - if it's a boy it will be called Robert Robertson. My sister hates the idea!
But then, it's not her baby, is it?
Have you chosen names?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Must confess to it being an M & S cottage pie Nicki but it was delicious.  Off to bed shortly as struggling to keep eyes open x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Me too Beach I'm well tired!   
No name yet MIrra but we are going to find out the sex at our scan before xmas!  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz hon thinking about you lots keep your feet up and eat lots of lovely things! Sending tons of   your way!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone scrabbing?  

Merse? Karen? Laura? Gab?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'll come now x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It won;t let me play!!!! just getting blank screen so going to give up and try and sleep ,night x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Right going to attempt the long post again...

was just going to say earlier thanks guys ...... ...will not mention the subject again.... 

Beach - hows that bottle of vino doing are you on the second yet.? .....is dh also getting a reprieve tonight then..... 

Laura - Enjoy the Thai...honey....chinese didnt even touch the sides...hope Tilly enjoying being snuggled up there then.....Tim sounds like he is making up for things...i honestly do believe its because men find it hard to vent their feelings sometimes... ...enjoy the pampering..... 

Mir - Not Happy.......Hope should have gone do you think its a fix...... .....hows Bob the builder honey.....curry.....oh dear dont forget the rennies...!!!! I also wanted to say thanks for yr comments..you do have the gift of expression..i find it really hard to put my feelings down sometimes but i also like it how you tell it like it is.....My dh always says to me when i get a bit upset after work or after more announcements...you dont want their baby do you...you want ours...and I must admit it does help me to not feel so bad. You guys are the best though...... 

Roozie - Like i said take extra,extra special care ok......... 

Nics - Cant believe you are not at the pickled onions yet?......I know...Im loopy.... ...just didnt want to upset anyone...! Hope you are keeping well... 

Pin - is it time for the gloves yet?...Hope you are doing ok honey....  

Ems - How are you sweetheart,long time no speak apart from you beating me at scrab.....  

Swinny - Hi honey....hope you are feeling better about things now.....  

Odette - Hope you are well too....... 

Pammie - where are you...... ...hope you are ok....

Inc - When does yr next cycle start again honey.....hope you are well....?

Merse - Hows you sweetie...you on the red again then...Hows Mr Merse did he miss you? 

As for me forgot to mention dh changed appointment to 5th Dec.... ...dont know what that is all about oh well.....male PMT maybe..... ...anyway at least he is going.....
Sorry If ive repeated myself tonight keep forgetting what ive posted before....anyway going back to scrab...maybe you lot might give me a little chance yet...... ...doubtful.....

Who's watching Im a celeb....x

p.s im not going to preview this so sorry if there are mistakes but dont want to lose it....x
there has been 7 replies but im still posting.....xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - I really, really want Rhydian to win. I think he's so fab - and really professional too. The only one to even get near Leona, anyway - will anyone do you think?

Such a shame leona's had rubbish songs though - she needs the Girls Aloud songwriter I reckon.

Have you managed to scrab? Or are you buggered too? No one's scrabbing!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I also agree Rhydian to win....dont think anyone else is near standard......yes ive scrabbed where is everyone thenxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

come on Mrs...last play 37s ago.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

We have paid a small deposit to Jinemed just to book hotel because it is Easter...dh actually spoke to Uger on the phone and said he seemed like a good bloke..(Essex talk I think)..you know Mir i really hope ive made the right decision to have surgery again ....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, of course you have - or you'd always wonder what would have happened. Make sure you enjoy it as a proper holiday and you won't have wasted anything.

Ugur's lovely - and so is his dad. I really took to Dr Camlibel. He'll be really pleased you're taking DHEA. You are taking it, aren't you? Or did I get that wrong?

The problem is now how to while away the months till you go!

Do you know what hotel you're staying at?

I've scrabbed, BTW - craply, as I've only got consonants and there are no available vowels!

xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes I am taking DHEA..50mg daily..to be honest the only thing ive noticed side effects wise is more EWCM than normal...sorry TMI but its like the same amount i had when I was injecting menopur...
Yes in their email they were very pleased i was taking DHEA....
Ive decided to have a lap and laser treatment again....as my endo cons was going to put me on zoladex for 6 months...i was a bit afraid that the zoladex would turn me off too much and mess up my treatment in April....I also feel that if i have most of the endo removed then hopefully It may give Jinemed and me a better chance of success. You have done really well Mrs....Im so chuffed for you...xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know anything about Zoladex, but if it is a hormone I wouldn't either I think.
Does the lap and laser hurt? 

Yeah, I think the DHEA wakes up the ovaries a bit, hence the mucas! Makes lovemaking a bit nicer anyway, I think.

My mate got another BFN today after three lots of grade one embies - it really made me realise how lucky I've been. I think her egg recipient got pregnant too - life sucks.

But bloody hell, if I can get lucky it must be possible for everyone on this thread, surely?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

We're nearly finished! Two letters left...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

.....yes know what you mean about the mucous.....


you have the lap...then they use the laser instruments through the port holes in yr tummy....there is a bit of swelling and pain afterwards...but it is worth it..if it means less painful AF....i think the fert drugs like Merse said has made it come back twice as quick....I think Jinemed will be our last attempt anyway I dont like to say that...I know never say never...but I think we owe it to ourself one last try in the sun..also ds will be with us too, which will be nice as during these two cycles he has been spending time with friends, having to get up really early in the morning and its not been fair on him...atleast this way he can have a holiday too in the sun...we have also explained to ds what we are going to do in turkey. Whatever the outcome we will have done all that we could so we shall just have to wait and see...xx

Im getting that look again...... ...dh wants a cuddle..me thinks.... ...so catch up with you tomorrow honey....kisses for Bob and Pete.....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Rooz - Just to let you know that you're in my thoughts and I'm praying that your babies stay safe inside you for at least another month     Exactly how many weeks are you now?  You don't have a ticker so it's hard to know  

Laura - Hope Tilly is well.  How many cells is he/she today?

Beach - Glad you had a good time with the Yorkie Girls - it's nice to meet people in person and talk about IF stuff as well as other things.  I go to an IF support group in HK.  We meet in a bar, so for those who aren't pg they can have a few drinks.  I've found it really helpful and I've made some good friends from this group.  It helps being so far away from all my friends in the UK.

Hi to everyone else.

Went out last night to a St Andrews Day ball.  Lots of wine and dancing and I feel quite tired and emotional today....I don't do hangovers well....goodness knows why I drink   Been feeling quite down lately about the whole IF thing.  I've also been feeling quite pre menstrual over the past few days so I'm hoping that AF arrives in the next week so that at least my cycle can get back to normal even if I'm not  

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

Off to Sheffield to look for decorations this morning then going to see my parents for dinner as they're off on holiday tomorrow for 2 weeks  

Emma-sounds like yesterday was tough   fresh air might help with the hangover.  I'm hopefully going to try and see them once a month dependent on when they're free and if not then try and meet a couple of them who live nearby more regularly...strange this wa that no one really talked about their tx etc, it was more like a group of girls chatting all day.

Gab- no he didn't get let off   only had the one bottle between us too.

Mir- I'll try and scrab this morning before I go out.

Love to everyone else x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning!

Emma - hangovers and pre-M? That's nasty - no wonder you're feeling delicate and down. Does this mean you can get going again soon? When AF turns up?

Karen - Christmas decs or house decs? Next weekend my tree goes up - December 1 every year. That's the only part of Christmas I like!
I've scrabbed!

Gab - I said the Jinemed  was our last shot too - I knew that I couldn't keep going through this. After the depression last year I'm too chicken to put myself through too much! The op sounds painful - your AF must be agony to put up with that.   Will it help with the tx the lasering?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Mira - The doc said to go and see him after next AF but he did mention something about waiting 'til after Christmas though.  I think he just wants to scan me then to make sure all is OK.  I'm OK about waiting 'til Jan as it means I can enjoy Christmas without the 2ww looming over me.

I've scrabbed, your go...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've been! So, January then? That's good - not too long to wait. And your body must need a rest, too.

My body felt almost back to normal after four months. It doesn't feel normal now tho - keep worrying that my boobs are going to be down to my knees after all this. I was an E cup before... I wonder if I'll go down a bit when the progesterone stops?

Do they make you lie down after ET over there? I'm sure that helped me this time - I'm such a wriggle bottom they need to force me to rest!

How many frosties do you have? Is it four?

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a hangover and PMT too its great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'm cleaning the house as have neglected it for a while!!xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've just made a big list of Things To Do, so I'm going to walk the dogs and get on with it!

No hangover tho. Just waiting for Pete to get out of bed - that man can sleep for Scotland.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma I've just sent you a request to be my friend on ********! xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

Merse - We're friends now    How's the head?  I've eaten cr*p today...lots of crisps and chocolate...not sure it's made me feel any better as I just feel guilty for eating it all  

Mira - I've got 4 frosties so hopefully I'll have two or three to put back.  I was made to lie down for 3 hours after ET last time and was going stir crazy by the time I left.  They also drained my bladder for me as it was very full so I didn't have to get up to use the toilet.  It was a strange experience hearing your own wee drip into a dish but not having to use any muscles to do it!  Hope you had a good walk.


X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Rooz- Oh my lovely.  How very scary.  Are you on complete bed rest now? Its such a shame you can't borrow our wombs... we would all be happy to carry a little one each to help you along.  Its amazing really, 3 babies, it must be a massive strain on your body.  My friend years ago had a baby at 26 weeks, she is 13years now and absolutely fine.  Please rest up.   

Emma- She should be a blast today.  

Merse -  

Gab-- When is your op?  Is it the same as when they laser for adhesions?  I guess it is similar anyway.  

Mirra- How you doing with your list?  Imissed UB onFriday so need to do a few bits before its on again at 2.30.  Can't wait!!

Nicks- hello!

Well I'm back to work tom.  Dreading it.  Still will keep my mind off Tilly.  I'm feeling bit scared again at the moment.  Keeps changing, one minute I think I have a good womb lining and a perfect embie.. how can I not get preg...but then I think of all the other ladies I know who have had perfect embies and no babies or just one from there two embies.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Yes, nice walk Em - might have another later, after The List. Just cooking black pudding and bacon sarnies to give me the energy. Great that you have the option to have three back - what are you thinking now - two or three?

Laura - Ugly Betty was a TRIUMPH. It was the fabbest ever I think - whoo!
Tilly is a blast now! Can you feel anything going on?

Merse - I'm scrabbing now! Will catch up in a mo.

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've scrabbed.  Finally managed to get my laptop to let me on face book, (its not working properly - Bug!) so can scrab from bed and when tim playing risk on the big comp!  

So M how much is not the list?  Not too much I hope.  I have a list from sis of ideas for xmas pressies so gonna do some internet shopping. 

X


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - my PUPO chicken.....!!!! .... .....RELAX and BREATH....how could you not be PG....that is the real question?...You have just as much a chance as everyone else...Tilly is a lovely grade 1...blast now?...lovely lining..you have been looking after yourself so why not Mrs? only time will tell..let yourself have that little bit of hope and we are all rooting for you... 

Ems -  ...was really worried about you...glad you are ok...wont be long until the new year and then yr FET...I know what you mean about waiting for AF...and then sort of getting back to normal...take extra special care... ...across the net....(by the way you are a MEAN scrab player)

Beach - poor dh....(but i bet he's not complaining)..enjoy the shopping trip...where do you get yr energy from are you on double doses of DHEA or something..catch up with you later and have a good day..xx

Roozie - Thinking of you honey..... .....we could always On line shop for you too...are you a Tescos's or Asda girl......take care and try not to worry..... 

Merse - How is the heed hen?.....Hope you are well?...when is yr next scan..honey...Im really in two minds about surgery...not sure what is best plan...do you mind me asking are you in pain all the time or just during AF.... ...big sloppy ones to Mr Merse....xxxxxx

Mir - Yeah allright Progesterone....just admit it...youve been eating too many Macdonalds havent you...?  ....Im the same what is my excuse.... 

Nics - Tell Mir about Macdonalds......   

Linziloo...- hope you are ok honey....have you been back to the GP yet...? 

Cant remember who asked me...but Merse and Linziloo have been through similar ops (Im sure )...Yes it is similar to having adhesions lasered...I think having those little bugger spots zapped is better than just burnt...ie diathermy because my pain was a lot better after having this done last time....I noticed Natasha (our lovely moderator) spoke about excision..my cons has never mentioned that to me...but i do have a lot of endo on my bowel etc..so maybe that is why maybe too risky....
Pain wise Im getting it all through the month right now...everytime I have a POO...sorry TMI and its like period cramps still....also after dh and I have had relations.... ....so really think I need to have it sorted...Ive got it all around the pouch of Douglas......  forget exactly where that is...op will be in the new year prob..

Anyway there are a lot of ladies much worse off than me...having read stories on the endo board...my symptoms are nothing compared to a lot of girls..and they are really brave and strong on there...all of you lovely ladies are my ff......as always one day at a time....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxGab


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse ...PM'T...thought our cycle was the same...ive got no idea where I am right now..


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Black Pudding..... ...on that note...going to see if there is any bacon in fridge.....also catch up on scrab...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

oooo....I miss bacon.....you can get turkey rashers out here but it's just not the same.

Gab - sorry to hear that you're constantly in pain - I really hope the surgery gives you some respite from the endo     Thanks for thinking of me.  I'm a bit up and down at the moment and I'm not really sure that drinking helps as I always feel depressed the morning after if I have more than half a bottle of wine.  Think I may have to try and exercise some self control when it comes to the vino  

Mira - Ideally I'd like three put back.  I can have up to four, but having watched programmes on Discovery Home & Health recently I'm not sure I'd want quads!  DH is worried that if all four survive the thaw then we'd have to let one die - he says he'd feel guilty if that happened.  They are stored in sets of two. 

Laura - So Tilly is a lovely juicy blast today...I'm sure she's thinking about implanting over the next day or two


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma- I always get depressed on booze, both late in the evening and the morning after.  

Oh Bacon!    I'm veggie and have been for 18 years!!  I eat fish now too.  But bacon is something that can't be replicated.  Oh bacon!!  I have had a few bacon sangers after a drunk night out, especially when I lived in a shared house.  My veggie principles go out the window at 3am when people are serving bacon and brown sauce sangers.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!  

I had very bad impalntation bleeding with my last preg, was painful and had a light bleed for 2days, I think that was prob as it was implanting somewhere it shouldn't?  I really hope she is still there and ready to burst out and cling to her mummy for the next 37 weeks!  I've had plenty of red wine to make it all soft and comfy for her.


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Mir,

Don't want to worry you but I was told not to eat Black Pudding whilst pregnant.

Its one of the things on my list to eat as soon as bumps arrives.  Mind you, at the mo, it feels like an IF rather than a WHEN     

Rooze - take care and try to rest as much as poss.  i'll be thinking about you.

Laura - DH made me bacon butties this morning - yummy  

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok I know I'm veggie so may be thinking of in the wrong way...but isn't black pudd congelied blood??!!  I'm sorry  but thats gros! Really can you all not eat it again.... Yurrr disgusting!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, why no black pudding? I've looked at loads of lists of banned foods and that wasn't there?

I'm buggered if so - I've eaten tons of it!

Laura - naughty veggie! I couldn't be a veggie in this house - I'd have to make two meals three times a day.
I'm sure it'll be different when Tilly snuggles in to the right place - only a week and two days to go to find out!

Emma - turkey rashers are certainly not the same! Could you not get people to bring bacon with them? It lasts for ages, so it shouldn't go off in transit.

Gab - i find bowel pains and AF pains are so similar - the colon bumps up against the womb and ovaries in the worst way for me. You must feel tired out being in pain all month, you poor thing. I hope the op - then the subsequent Turkey pregnancy - sorts it out.

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope - all I can find on Google is it's good because it's iron-rich. It has a list of iron rich foods with the ones you shouldn't eat - liver and liver pate - asterisked as not good in pregnancy, but black pudding isn't asterisked.

Confused!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

I think its because its made with blood, in the same way that you are not supposed to eat rare steaks or undercooked meat.

Laura, you can get veggie black pudding too.


p xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But it's really well cooked? Fried to within an inch of its life, in fact. Yes, it's blood, but that would stop you eating anything with blood in it, ie any meat at all. 

I really can't find anywhere that says you can't eat it - and one site actually listed it as good for the pregnancy!

Go on, have a slice, it's full of iron...


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

I know - thats exactly what i thought !!  I did have a slice last week and it was v v v well cooked  

P xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Still cleaning!!! I'm gonna need lots of red wine after this!!!!!!!
Gab I seem to get pmt just after ovulation till af arrives think I'm on day 23ish my cycles are anything from 28-32 days. Pain wise I get a weeks build up to af with period pains on and off then pain has been getting worse during af like it was before my last lap. Also I've just started getting pain after getting jiggy with DH thats only started after this last cycle of IVF, its ok during but painfull afterwards? Also (sorry TMI) when I need a poo I get shooting pains up my bum!!!! Its great endo isn't it??
Laura hope u and Tilly are well today?
Mir have you finished list? 
Rooz hope you got your feet up hon 
Em my heads better hows yours? 
Hi to allxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Your like a bunch of vampires!!!  Veggie black pudd?   Had a veggie pork pie the other day...was good!

Merse - How you today?  well done you with the cleaning. I'm still inbed... but have done lots of xmas shopping online!    The internet is fab isn't it!!    I also get lots of 'poo pains' its nasty.  I'mguessing for me its the adhesions.  I guess they are quite similar in that way.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Or it could just be your colon hurting? That's been my problem for years, only now it's accompanied by all sorts of other pains in that region, jostling for space.
I dunno - we're a mess, aren't we gals?

Pin - ooo, I'm telling!   I'm pretty sure from my Googling that black pudding's fine. It had better be! Otherwise I'll have a back pudding-addled baby....

Right - done half my list, so I'm going to walk the doggies again while it's still light. Going to rearrange the living room later - get so bored with the same arrangement all the time, and the sofas are facing each other so it looks like a railway waiting room. Don't like it! Might freecycle one of the dressers too - too much in that room. 

Then it's duck for tea! Don't know what to put with it - maybe the shop will have orange sauce? i doubt it!

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I'm def in a cleaning mood!!!! Have thrown lots away and got things to sell on Ebay! Think its out with the old in with the new me! Hope it lasts prob be on anti d's before Christmas but going with it at the mo!! Internet shopping is fab DH says he's doing all his Christmas shopping on line this year.
Mir 2 walks you've got to much energy! Don't you go moving furniture you can tell DH where to put it!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I have cleaning mood but normally it wears off before I've finished!  

Mirra- Supervising the room moves only please Mir!!  Quack quack!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right I've finished and changed bedroom around too, but nearly killed me!!! Car needs a good going over to but dark and I'm too tired think it's time for a beer!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well done Merse!!    You deserve a beer!! Enjoy!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Goodness- it's been a cleaning frenzy on here, especially Merse...want to come up here and do mine next


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've finished now - my back's hurting and as usual we've had one visitor after another. The duck is bubbling, the potatoes are sizzling, and I'm shattered! Should have had a nap, but no rest for the wicked.

Anyone scrabbing? I've had all my turns!

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- I will go scrab now... been watching Annie!!  Me and Tim laughing as with my red hair and tims curly hair little Tilly may well look like Annie!!

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- Can you start a new game for us, my silly comp won't let me. XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No thanks Beach am gonna sleep well tonight! I find cleaning really helps to clear the mind!!!!
Laura I watched Annie to its great isn't it oh to adopt her!!
Mir hope you only supervised
DH just cooked sausages in french stick with fried onions,toms and brown sauce lovely mmmmmmm
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse that sounds lovely, one of my favouite dinners is bangers,onions and mash... Mmmm!  Hope you enjoyed it.

I'm just off for a bath and then I'mgonna start a 2ww diary, didn't do one before but though I could get it all out on there rather than bore you girls with all my will it/ won't it work!!  

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well Bob's going to look like like Bruce Forsyth with a 'fro!

I'll start a new game - though I can barely move. Full of duck...


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello lovelies, 

Laura - fingers crossed for tilly....Hope you are resting and all that and that Tim is being good to you...

Mir - you are scrabbing for England, eh?  

Gab - It sounds like a good idea to combine hols + ttc... Wish my dh wanted to do it, but he finds this stressful in the UK...I think he would totally freak out in a country like Turkey.... I know it's stupid of him and he has a bit funny views of Turkey really, which is I am sure totally unjustified...but there you go....

Rooz - I hope the little ones stay tucked in for as long as necessary... It must be scary for you....

Beach and Merse - hope you are good.... 

Nics =- have you bought any matey clothes yet?  Also hope that you have no more poo issues...

I had my scan yesterday... WAs inconclusive as my period was just about to start....so have to got back for another scan tomorrow.... Wandered what she wanted to see just a day before my period and then couldn't see bcs the period blood already gathered in the ovary so she couldn't see if there are any follies... Only 1 was seen on the left ovary ....

I started dreading these scans ... Geeta looked a lot less upbeat than on Tuesday must be said... and said that I have got a v. low ovarian reserve ...But she knew this on Tuesday and I did have only 2 follies on my previous scan too, so there is nothing new....  She also asked me if I ovulated... How the hell am I supposed to know with pregnyl and EC with no eggs ....She was the one who was in charge of my cycle and not me... I asked her if I was approaching the end of the road and she didn't answer my question...    

Had a lovely lunch today with my best mate today, so feel a bit better, but must say was feeling pretty rotten yesterday following my scan... It all seemed a bit doom and gloom... Surely there must be one good egg left somewhere....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Its amazing the effect a consult can have on you, Ihave always had poor prognosis and yet just the way someone talks through your results can make such a difference.  So you start stimms on day 2? Hope this is the one for you.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Yes, I felt full of hope and optimism on Tuesday...bcs she was upbeat...

Hope you are OK...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I'm ok, back to work tom though.  

where are you all?

I've been in bed all day! I've done some internet shopping and played lots of scrabble though so not a wasted day!!

Merse- Yeah, you watch Annie and this...ah I could adopt!!  Little dancing gems!  

Mirra - hope you haven't strained yourself?  How was the duck.. what sauce did you do in the end?

Nicks - not seen you all weekend?  You been out having fun?

XXX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have strained myself! falling asleep in the bath! Better go to bed in a tick, as I'm up at 5.30 and have to do the monthly shop at lunchtime too - I won't survive it if I don't turn in soon.

I just roasted the duck in the end - bit of red wine in the gravy is all, but my, the duck was so tender it didn't need sauce!   And I forget every time how much better my roast potatoes are than Aunt bessie's. It's just it takes so long to peel them, parboil them, then fluff up their outsides...

Inc - it's so easy to hear a note of concern when maybe there isn't one. After all, she's gone through a cycle with you where you had no eggs come out, yet she was positive. That wouldn't change with a scan I don't think - she was probably just having an off day.

Do you not fancy a little scrab then Inc? A teensy one?

Merse - I love the sleep you get after cleaning too! You're physically tired rather than just mentally, and the place is your lovely home again, rather than the tip you fall into every day, and you drift off all peaceful and fulfilled.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Merse !!!!!! did someone mention beer.....as we speak i have a wee glass of asti going with a dash of fresh orange juice.....this may be my new drink....keeps you regular if you know what i mean and not too alcoholic (cant spell) 

Merse you know honey...our symptoms are so similar apart from the pain up me bum when I have a poo...its all over my tummy instead....sorry TMI AGAIN......and I know what you mean when you and dh get personal.......but for me Its the next day.....and its like period cramps...you must be in a lot of pain too honey. ..Im sorry you have to go through this ..It will be interesting to see what different cons think and advise...surgery...or no surgery?....Are you waiting till after christmas for your scan then?..... ...thinking of you....xxxx

Mir - giz a wee chance at the scrab hen...occchhhhh.....noooooo.....im not so good am I.....had steak for dinner...mmmmm have decided to make an effort and eat more red meat to help with protein etc...
Hows wee Bob then....hope he liked his black pudding...? 

Laura - How are you then my sweet...is Tim behaving himself...I used to be veggie but I missed chicken too much so It only lasted about 3 years....Tilly should be snuggling in now..... ......getting comfortable for the next 9 months...hope you are ok...you scrabbing too......xx 

Beach - Hope you are well......are you working tomorrow....are you having a little sherbet just to chill out before a busy day then..... ....... 

Inc - Cant believe you are cycling again...you are really going for it.....hope this is the one this time honey..  .  .P.s you are right about Geeta too...she's the expert she should have the answers..so make sure you are happy with her management this time...xxxxxxx 

Nics - are you on another romantic weekend then? honey....what is yr dh up to? you at work tomorrow then?....take care..xxxxx 

Ems - I know what you mean about the drinking it does numb the feeling a bit...but then you wake up to reality in the morning...   for yr next stage and FET... ...you can do it girl...xxxxx 

Roozie - Hope you are allright sweetheart..take care... 

Hi to Odette, Swinny and Linziloo......catch up soon....xxxxx...away to get beaten again at scrab...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im guessing everyone is having an early night...

so nite,nites...and catch up with you ladies tomorrow....take extra special care......  Gab

....for scan Inc tomorrow....x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh! i'm still up!!

But guess I should get my bits ready for the morning. Don't wanna go to work.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning

Might not be arounbd a bit as power cable at hoem isn't working so can only log in from work at the moment.x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Just discovered that there is no dr working in the clinic today so am supposed to be scanned by a nurse (£150, as this scan somehow is not included in treatment cost) and then she will tell Geeta over the phone what she saw on scan and then they will make a decision... Maybe I am paranoid, but surely they should have a dr scan me not a nurse....Otherwise why would they have drs in the first place if such important decisions are made by nurses - and Geeta couldn't make her mind up on Saturday and surely she should have the expertise....Wander if I am just wasting my money.... And the receptionist was rude and patronising young thing ... I couldn't believe it... 

I think I am clutching at straws here....  Anyhoo.... had a lovely dream...in which Geeta was telling me taht I shouldn't listen to my DH (who would like me to stick to a lower dose of medication rather than increase as Geeta wanted) but to her as she is my DR managing my cycle.... She then said she would give me 225 iu of gonal f and orgalutran, (which is a similar brand to cetrotide)...  I only had this once at the ARGC when they ran out of cetrotide stock...  I then dreamt that the cycle worked and I had a 6 wk scan with a healthy heartbeat.... WAs so happy and of course, bleeding unhappy when I woke up....

Hope you are all doing well.... 

Laura - sweetie - fingers crossed for Tilly... She's been busy in the past few days I reckon....

Gab - when is your op then?  

Mir - I hope you feel a wee bit more relaxed now following your scan....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - dont lose faith honey...sometimes the nurses and sonagraphers are just as good as the dr's when they are scanning....I know in my lst cycle...when one of the cons scanned me she was really rough and
couldnt find one of my ovaries...Then two days later the sonographer did i and found bother ovaries easily...so maybe you will be pleasantly surprised...  ...anyway all receptionists are old bags..doesnt matter where you go... ....dreams have been known to come true too......   

Not sure when my op is.....still in mixed minds whether to have it or go down the hormone treatment...zoladex route...... ....thinking about scarring later on...though the zoladex wont get rid of adhesions and surgery will.......waiting list is about 6 weeks so I think it will be around january....so ive got till then....

You at home today then?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Am at home.... I only work Fridays for now....  

Am having the scan at 4.30...

I think - surgery sounds more painful but is likely to solve more problems by the sound of it.... 

You are probably right... The nurse who is to scan me is a harrassed, overworked and overstretched and I think it's unfair on both of  us.  I think they should have at least a junior dr available...  .  I just don't trust things being conveyed over the phone...  Geeta works at the NHS and plus runs two clinics, which is a bit greedy, methinks... I just don't want to go for another egg collection and wake up to no egg situation again bcs somebody somwhere made a wrong decision in the first place... .It still costs £3000.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc could you put it off untill a doc can do it? After all its your money? xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - Yes I agree with Merse afterall it is private and you are paying for it....if it was NHS then it would be different..i know i shouldnt say that but it is.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Is it crucial you are scanned today...can you be scanned tomorrow when a dr is there?....you are right there should be some sort of medical cover...what if you wanted to chat about drug doses for example.....


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

That's exactly what needs to be decided - whether the cycle is  to proceed... and what dose I am to be at and whether to have a natural or medicated cycle...  I am on 2nd day of my period and the decision needs to be made today as I need to start injecting today... Geeta knew on Saturday that she didn't have cover today... surely... That's probably the reason she told me to come on Saturday in the first place when she was working, but then couldn't see on the scan what she wanted to see and told me to phone in when I get my period, whcih was yesterday... She couldn't see whether I had a follicle on my right ovary bcs of all the blood that accumulated prior to my period... I only have two antrals anyway... My left ovary had one - she wasn't sure if the size was right and she wasn't sure if I had any follies on my right, couldn't see from the corpus lutheum/blood thing...

Anyhoo... I did as told, but didn't expect this no dr situation at all, and it worries me, bcs I don't know whether the nurse is competent to make such a decision even with advice on the phone...especially as I am a dodgy case with very few follies.... I may end up with having no response/ or no egg situationa again  as the nurse is not qualified to do the scan properly ie to measure things ...Sonographer would be fine, methinks but she is not a sonographer... She is also the only nurse they employ and must have a million things on her mind...

I don't know what to do...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

It does sound like a lot of decisions need to be made today...i remember last time when i started my stimms they said as long as you started injecting by the 4th day you will still stim the ovaries enough....not sure what to advise sweetheart..is there any way you can speak to Geeta or doesnt Create have another branch...ie one in harley street and one somewhere else...could you not maybe phone them and explain the situation..etc no dr in attendance and a nurse scanning etc...im sure they would understand...what do you think?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

ive just googled them and they have a clinic at west wimbledon too, it looks like it is the same big wig in charge of both, isnt that in london too...i know london is a big place..but this is crucial Inc sweetheart and you want it to be right.....£3000 is not small change afterall...x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse fancy a rematch....x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

yep xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

not sure how to set it up honey.... .....do i invite you or somit or somit......


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Gab... Nobody answers the phone at the Harley St....only answer machine switched on... Bet they have only got admin staff there as their only nurse is in Raynes Park where I am supposed to go today.... I think Proff Campbell and Geeta just work on certain days as both are still employed at the NHS  so if your period falls on any inconvenient day it's tough luck... They don't normally do a scan at the beginning of the cycle anyway I am told...,w hich is odd as it may happen that people have cysts... ONly on day 8 and then day 10 and then you are off to EC... No scan before EC for stimulated cycles, which is odd again as that could establish whether the follies are still there ie if you ovulated overnight  before one is sedated... I did have one at the ARGC so no probs there...  

Looks like I have not got much choice... Geeta did say she won't charge me for two scans, but it's beyond the point..as £3000 is at stake not just £150 per scan.... Grrrr      V. good marketing for a crappy service, although they are all lovely when and if you see them...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry Inc couldnt be any more help...no scanning at beginning... ...they must have their reasons...maybe all you can do is see how you get on today... .....does that mean the nurse will be sorting out your dosage today then....?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

maybe geeta will say on the phone... You are right... Thx anyway... Have a nice rematch... speak later... must get ready now... Are you at work?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

..no....forgot i had day off today.....as i usually work mondays..but my orginal fert appointment was today..but its been postponed by my lovely dh till the 5th.... ....he has his reasons.....

anyway will hear how you get on Inc..... ....keep thinking Positive.....PMA........


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Girls

Roozie - Oh my god sweetie. You must be going grey with the stress. Try and stay positive   You've come this far, those three little babies are fighters just like their mum, I am sure that they know which side their bread is buttered on and will stay tucked up safe and warm for those all important weeks. Goes without syaing, but look after yourself and do as little as possible.  

Gabs - I think the surgery route is definitley the way to go. If I had my time again I wouldn't have the Zoladex injections as I'm convinced that's why my little ovaries are bu**ered now and I'm only 34. January will be here beofre you know it and at least they are getting rid of some of your adhesions and buying you some more time xx

Laura - How's it going girly?? Is Tilly ok??

Inc - What's happening with you chuck?? Not had chance to go right back through and read what I've missed. Only not been on since Friday and there's about 50 bezillion pages already!!

Em -  

Hello Merse, Mirra, Beach, Nicks and anyone that I might have missed.

Bye for now
Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Inc - Just a quickie to say good luck for the scan.  I'm sure the nurse will be fine but I can appreciate that you would rather have a Dr doing it   

Laura - Our PUPO princess - hope you're OK and your first day back at work wasn't too stressful  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Sarah 
Gab you've set it up well done!
Inc hope scan goes well 
Off to work now hopefully get back on later, but working till 8.30 so maybe to tired!
Laters!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em, are posts crossed hope you are feeling better today  xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive got good teachers.....(you lot...) thats why.....!!!!!! ....have a good day at work Merse...im getting used to my Bob now...but neck still feels a bit cold...take it easy today..maybe catch up with you later.. 

Emma what time is it there.....?....hope you are well? 

Swinny- Hope you are ok honey..thanks for the advice it does help when people who have endo give you their experiences as you dont know otherwise do you...will keep that in mind thankyou.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

going to pop off for a minute...good luck Inc.... 

Roozie....hope you are well and tucked up in bed watching some daytime tele and eating nacho's but not too spicy.....!

Laura my sweet.take care....some          ...for little Tilly.......xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Gab I think the opp. My friend had the injections for 6 months and her endo was just as bad at the end of it she then had to have proper surgery to remove a tube and ovary. Shes now got the mirina coil fitted and thats not working either! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

It's just after 10 here - we're 8 hours ahead.  Felt really down this morning and had lots of    Went out to meet some friends this afternoon, two of which are 8 months pregnant.  I thought I'd have a cr*p time but it was good to get out of the apartment.  There was lots of baby talk which wasn't really surprising!  Think I've got PMT - had a few AF pains today so hopefully she'll arrive soon.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls.

Emma -    glad you had a nice time with your friends.  PMT is poo!   I hope you get a 9 month reprive very soon.  

Inc - Hmmm. Not sure I like the sound of that, I guess thats what happens in little places.  I've had a fertility nurse do a scan before when I was at the local hospital, she was actually very good, better than some of the dr's I've had.  

Mirra -  where are you and bob?

Gab - Hmmm.  I think I would go for the op at least its over and done with, these hormone treatments can make you a little .  My adhesion op was fine and I got 2 weeks off work!!  

Sarah - You looking forward to starting my lovely?  

Nicks, Rooz and all the babies - Hope you all well.  

Merse - How are you this fine monday evening?  

Beach, Linz, Odette and anyone I've missed -  

Well I managed to get through the day, was fine once I was there, didn't think about Tilly hardly at all so thats good.  Got AF pains now, worse than before so gonna go put feet up and await my dinner being served.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- sounds like you're being looked after, that's good, go and make sure you get lots of rest


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Scrab not working so I'll try again later.  

Brr. so cold today!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in there but it's very slow.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
LB - AF pains is Tilly settling in!   Glad work was OK.
Rooz - how are you today?   Hope all well  
Mirra - over 9 weeks now - can't believe how fast it goes   - although I'm sure it feels slow for you. Have you seen MW yet and have you got a date for 12 week scan?
Pin - any news? (LB - any exciting texts??)  
Inc - hope your scan was OK   Surely it should be included if its part of the treatment. Prof Campbell taught me as a med student!   I remember him finding out the name of the lad who was always late and embarassing him - he deserved it, never turned up at all.  
Em - hope you are feeling a bit better now  
Swins - how many days til DR? Are you deffo going this month?  
Gabs - day off good? Monday is always a good one not to do!
Merse - How are you diddlin?  
Well I found out at work today that I am entitled to 2 more days annual leave than I thought so that's 2 for this year and 2 for last year -    if they had given me a new contract when they should have done I would have known - damn NHS!!   
I told my obstetrician today too (well he didn;t know he was the chosen one til today!) Told him about DHEA the wonder drug - didn't know much about it - bah! call yourself an O&G doc!  
Off to watch Nigella in a min   
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- that's great news about your a/l, bet you;re excited


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi folks!

Just a quickie as I'm shattered - I left you till last, unusually, and I have poop all energy left - crap night's sleep.

laura - whoo! Implantation pains! Yay!  How's the evil Cyclogest? Giving you a bad tum yet?
Good that you're being looked after - result!

Nicks - yeah, I saw the midwife ten days ago, and my 12 week scan is December 12, so actually ay 11wk 2d - I rather think I should have it a wee bit later, like 13 weeks, as I've already jad two and am getting addicted!
How's the doppler going? I'm defo getting one after 12 weeks. Will take it about in my handbag and have a quick listen every five mins.

Karen - hello! How are you today?

Emma - sorry to hear you're feeling weepy. It's not surprising - give in. Get a weepy film, chocs, the works, and do it properly.  

Merse - hello! Not lost the holiday feeling already I hope.

Gab - any Asti in? Slurp.

Sarah, Rooz, Odette and Linz -


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all your comforting words... they mean alot right now and i know you all have tons on your plates too. I'm just finding it hard to believe things are going to be ok and inbetween moments of morbid thinking find myself being a complete b*tch to DH who is obviously suffering too, but i just can't help myself. Being cooped up indoors with gloomy & paranoid thouhgts for company isn't a good recipe for being Miss Pleasant and if i'm honest i'm envious of DH who can leave the house, keep busy & switch off a bit. Apart from genuinely sh*tting bricks, I s'pose i'm angry at my body for not handling it all better, plus i feel powerless to protect these babies if it can't do its job. (or rather, does its job about 10 weeks too early) . I keep getting these twitching feelings right down below, kind of in the seat of my vag area (sorry!) which i can't be sure are kicks from the lower baby,(it is positioned extremely low down, naughty thing) that have become more sensitive since the stitchiing, or are somethng more sinister, tho' the fact they're not painful hopefully means they're nothing serious..they just make me jump a bit?? -  hard to know when to call the hosp. to check stuff out & i dont want to cry wolf because i'm sure there'll soon be times when i do need to.

Anyway, sorry, enough rambling, just had to vent a little bit.

Pin, how ironic, your's and my situations, you willing labour on, me willing it away. Must be something we can do there, perhaps a uterus swap for a few days? Hope you're ok and perhaps it's already happening for you... 

Inc - hope the nurse came up trumps in the end..? I'm sure i would've felt exactly as you did about that, but hopefully it's all resolved itself and you've managed to speak with Geeta after your appt. for a definitive plan of action...??

LB - hi Miss PUPO, how's Tilly doihg this eve? All safe and snuggled up? And Tim? Being a good boy & keeping both his girls safe and snuggled up hopefully.

Hi Merse, i haven't even had a chance to see how your hols went... hope it was lovely. Soudns as tho' it's done you some good - you seem to have brought back more of a PMA which i can only admire - i need to take a leaf out of your book i think. 

Em - no wonder you're feeling down -PMT and the after effects of everytihng recently - you've every reason to have a damned good blub when you need to. Good on you for going & meeting those preggers frriends - that can't be easy but just showsd how strong you are. Not too long to wait to be reunited with your snow babes..... right time of year for them anyway 

Gab - how's the new hair style settling in?! I'd love to have the balls to get all mine chopped off - still have the same bl**dy unadventurous long hair i had when i was at primary school! Can't see it getting any shorter either, any time soon seeing as have had to cancel pretty much all appt's. 

Nicks - hope you're not being driven any madder by work morons! None of that matters anyway, when you've got your bump to look after.... are you showing quite a bit now? Second trimester for you now isn't it... are you starting to bloom, i certainly seemed to skip that bit unfortunately! By the way, i have to say, the anaesthetists i met in hospital last week were absolutely fantastic... they talked at me non - stop to distract me from what was going on, esp. when my arms were really shaking. (quite embarassing, they said some people get that but they were just being kind i reckon... i just couldn't control the nerves i'm such as big wimp) Hat off to you gassy lot!

Mir - hope Robert Robertson's thriving today. Sorry i hadn't even notiuced your scan pic the other day...well done for working out how to upload it anyway, more successful than my pathetic bump attempt! Those lower pains you were mentioning...i can't comment on the IBS side of things but i certainyl had times when the ligaments became pretty painful and couldn't actually stand up straight for short periods, so try not to  worry - i know you stil will tho' 

Swinny - thanks for your kind words too,  . Hope you're doing ok. What's next for you... i've lost track 

Beach -  hi too!  Any progress on the counselling side of things... hope so.  i've probably missed all your news on that, sorry.

I'd better move - time to go horizontal for a bit. I seem to get slower and slower doing these posts!

Love to rest of the PR crew,

Rooz xx

PS. Think i'll have to get scrabbling with you girls if i'm going to be indoors 24/7!! Seriously sh*te at it tho'....lost all my literacy when i gave up my sensible job to eat doughnuts!!

PPS Loads of new replies while doing my snail typing - posting anyway so plse excuse cross over.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- I'm fine thanks, really tired so off to bed shortly

Rooz-haven't had anymore counselling, didn't really feel like it.  Sending you lots of big hugs


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Roozie - Hair not bad now sweetie...getting used to it now though neck still gets a bit cold...but it seems a lot easier to manage now..thanks for asking..x..im sure those little niggles are fine honey..it must be worrying but if it was yr uterus wouldnt all of yr tummy go hard...take extra special care.. 

Laura - implantation pains..... ....sounds promising.... ....hope Tim is looking after you and if not.....  ...yes the more I think about it op does sounds more appealing than more hormones...x

Merse - How was work...? I think you have deserved a little sherbet working till this time...please have one for me as im not allowed because its a week day and work tomorrow..... 

Mir -  Hello hen...and how is wee Rab...... ......hope you are well cant believe you are 9 weeks already..wow!!!!!!...nice to hear you sounding a bit more positive.. .....no Asti..cause its a week day...trying to be good..xxx

Swinny - When are you starting again?........  

Beach - You are in the same league as Mir when you scrabble......NO MERCY.......!!!!!!! 

Ems - Enjoy yr beauty sleep, your strength is definately commended..... 

Hi Odette, Linziloo........ 

Pin - Suitcase on the ready.......  

While I remember just thought id ask you ladies another question about DHEA......does it make you frisky...no seriously...because I get pain the next day after dh and I have relations.....I cant seem to leave him alone right now...Pain or no Pain.....he says Im like I was when I was younger....(Is he trying to tell me Im an ole bag now...) .......well anyway I just wondered..!


Evening all........


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Haven't tried DHEA so can;t help sorry.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

How could I forget my Buddy nics....sorry sweetheart...hope you are well.....and what can I say about DHEA.....my endo cons didnt know much about it either.....and you are right they call themselves O & G docs....dearie me .......as for DHEA...well.......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Inc - how did the scan go sweetheart... .I hope Geeta gave you some answers and you know what you are doing this cycle...hope you are ok.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - dont think you need it chicken.. ......only joking...the thing is when you take certain medication you never feel like anything...I think it is one of the side effects...sorry if TMI......DHEA has eventually  managed to put a little spring in my step....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- I'm having an early one tongiht too


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Gabs - yes that's what testosterone does to you!!!  
Beachy - did I forget you earlier?!   there's always one I miss!
Rooz - we will expect lots of posting on here then although you might have to rig it up so you can lie flat!   Keep positive hun    Spect the shakes was from the spinal - you always have to have all the complications don't you hun!   Hope bladder behaved this time  
Nigella was doing 70's food - cheese fondue looked fab - you got the cheesey taste yet MIrra? - I couldn't get enough of it a few weeks ago. Might have to ask for a fondue set for Chrimbo  

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach...... 

No seriously Nics is that what it does to you...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- no worries, I always forget someone too, brain like a sieve....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I was thinking of upping my dose of 50mg to 75mg...not sure if need to now..... ...could dh take it... ...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls sorry no personals as really tired! No booze for me tonight as trying to be good had so much lately! Hope you all OK lol to all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

anyway ladies...having an early night TO SLEEP.....unlike our young Beach.... ....NAUGHTY GIRL.... 

Nite,Nite ladies catch up hopefully tomorrow..depends what time i get back from work at... 

Take extra special care.... 

Just for Tilly.......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I;m on milk


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think I will have to re-jig my evening schedule,by the time I settle down for a chat you are all off to bed. 

For those of you still up Pin is still waiting, she is being induced on Thursday though so we will have our first PR baby by friday!!    

You really think it could be impantation pains?    Its more over my left side so think its prob more the EC as only had EC on my left side.

Mirra- I'm bloated with the cyclogest... I look preg... I like it!!  Feeling bit constipated today.    Tim got me some blueberrys and juice at the shop.  Mirra you tested 3days early... but how did they work out your test date?  14 post EC or ET?  Mine is post ET but that seems too long towait...when do you think I could test (not of course that I would test early!) 

Merse - Good girl with the no booze!

Gab- Yes I was as fruity as a fruit bowl on the DHEA!  

Nicks - Ohhhhhh Cheese fondue!!!!  

Beach - Milk??!! 

XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh no pains have all gone now after I did my morning poo (yes its very late!) so think it was consipation pains not implantation pain!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rooz- Forgot to say yes you must start scrabbing... if you are rubbish play me! As I'm useless and could do with a bit of a even game rather than a thrashing!!  

This is my 3rd post in a row!!  I'm talking to myself aren't I!  

As Mr Floyd would say 'hello hello hello...is anybody out there!'


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello ....

My scan didn't go well today... Am gutted  ....Didn't feel confident about the nurse doing it, although she was v. nice about my being totally unconfident in her....She was adamant that she saw just one follie (she is a v. arrogant young thing), she mistook my fibroid for my ovary, which didn't do much for my confidence...Couldn't find any follicles on the fibroid naturally... Then she decided that it was a fibroid not an ovary, but claimed that there was nothing on the ovary either although there was last month .... 

So, I decided I didn't want to cycle this month as it was all a bit farcical... I had to pay £200 for a scan carried out by a nurse, which I think is a rip off really for the service I got.... I still think this should have been carried out by a dr and I feel as if I have lost now two months for nothing and was hoping for a closure sooner rather than later.... Even if I had one follie I would have preferred it if I was told that by a dr ... This way I will keep wandering whether she knew what she was doing and whether it cost me a 2 month wait ....  

She said I can change my mind if I want to do a natural cycle - to make use of the one follie I had as time is running out, but dh is not enthusiastic to do a natural cycle as he thinks that the emotional cost is just too much....IT's not even about money anymore....

Sorry for lack of personals ... Will make up for it tomorrow... Am about to go to bed... Thx to all of you for your kind words... I think I am really hitting the end of the road scenario with my own eggs and I feel v.. v. .. sad as never ever thought I would end up in this situation....

Rooz - hope you manage to keep the little ones in for as long as poss....

Laura - fingers crossed for Tilly.... 

Mir  - you lucky girl - just another 2-3 wks and you will be in the safe zone... Well-done...

Gab. - thx for your support throughout today...  I never had such an effect from dhea...Maybe it proves that  my reproductive organs are totally dead and beyond redemption...?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc-hope you're ok this morning    b****y nurse, some can be so arrogant x


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Flippin' 'eck Beach, you're up early!  

Inc - Sorry to hear that your scan didn't go well.  I can only imagine how you must be feeling    We're here for you whatever you decide.  Do you think you may now move on to DE or will you go for another low stimmed cycle?  Has DH mentioned anymore about DE? Big hugs and I'm thinking of you  

Rooz - Are you on ********?  If not, join up and then let us all know and we can PM you our names so we can be friends...then we can all keep you occupied with lots of games of scrabble whilst you rest up and look after Roozie Juniors  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls!
How is everyone today?
Inc any decisions? At least they will go ahead if you want to that must mean they think there is some hope?
Rooz how are you today hon?
Laura hope you and Tilly are settling in together!
Mir hope you and Bob are good today?
Em how you feeling today?
Gab did you keep off the booze?
Beach did you have a nice eve? 
Nicks, Linz,Sarah,Pam,Pin and anyone I've missed HI!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

hello all hope your all well nothing much to say just thought id pop in ................


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Had to put it off till tonight as too tired x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Jend!
Beach have a nice eve tonight then!!  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Merse - I'm better today, thanks.  Getting more AF pains so I'm hopeful that she'll arrive within the week. Feels a bit weird wishing AF to arrive but I think that once I've had an AF I'll feel more normal and I can start planning FET.  How are you?  You seem very chirpy


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I cried last night for the first time and couldn't stop... DH was v. agitated as he can't stand people crying... no hug or cuddle from him... He can't stand other people's weaknesses...  Don't know whether to have a go at the natural cycle or wait until jan for a mildly stimulated one before I make any further decisions re donor egg... Should fill in the forms though to get on the wl... But it is so scarey....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh Inc, I wish I could give you a cuddle in person    I'm sorry your DH is so unsympathetic - it's very strange how men cope differently in these situations.  I think it's good that you've had a big cry - it's better to get these emotions out of you otherwise they'll build up inside of you and you'll feel even worse.  I can't tell you if you should do a natural cycle this month but if you're unsure then maybe it is worth waiting until January.  As you've said, in the meantime you can do some more research on DE.  Would you do it in the UK or abroad?  How long is the waiting list in the UK?  How does DH feel about DE?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Emm  .... Feel really pants....

How are you and what are your plans?  Are you cycling in Jan....


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm fine thanks, feel better today - just got PMT    We're planning to do FET in Jan.  We have 4 frosties so we'll hopefully defrost all four and have the best 3 put back, assuming they all survive.  I think the defrost rate in the UK is 70% - am not sure what it is in HK.  I don't really think it will work but I just have to go through the motions before I can go another fresh cycle.

It's good that you're thinking of DE - I find it's good to have a plan as it keeps my mind occupied.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya 

Emma – Hope you’re feeling a bit better today sweetie. PMT is a nasty witch and I always feel really down and tearful when my AF is due to make an appearance and then the week after I am back to my normal self. Its getting worse the older I get. Sending you a big  

Merse – Hiya sweetie, how was the holiday??

Laura – I am raring to go now. We have our appointment on Monday morning so fingers crossed I will get to start down regging next month.
How are you feeling? Is Tilly nicely settling in? Is Tim behaving himself and pampering you? 

Gabs – I also meant to say that for the full six months that I was on the injections I was very crazy la la. The hot flushes were awful too, you feel heat rising from your feet and rushing through your whole body to the top of your head…evil!!!! I am dreading the real menopause. 

Nicks – Not entirely sure. I have looked at my dates and if he says yes to starting in December I will start down regging on the 8th, stimms from 21st so potentially Ec would be around NYE so I really don’t think I’ll be starting until January. What do you think, you work for the NHS don’t you? Do you think the labs will be open around NYE?? 

Roozie – Get scrabbing with the girls, it’ll make you focus your thoughts for a wee while. We’re all thinking about you and willing those little bubba’s to stay put xxxx

Inc – Christ matey, that’s sh*t service. The whole waiting for yet another month is torturous isn’t it. I am right there with you hun. Chin up. It’ll be our turn soon xxxxx

Hello Beach and Mirra, hope you two are ok xx

Bye for now girls

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Inc - sorry to hear that hun   Its still never 100% sure what they see on a scan anyway but its good to maximise your chances and not waste you hard earned cash. Is natural cycle much cheaper? Do they still try and get the one egg out and IVF it - sounds risky with only one egg   Big hugs from us all anyway in place of DH - men eh!  
swin - maybe they will start you, as long as your first scan doesn't need to be done over xmas. New year's eve will be OK and if it falls on nY day they might just do it a day later.   You could always DR for an extra day or 2 for them to make sure - bet they have a plan for xmas IVF'ers!
Em - hope AF arrives and then you can look forwarr to xmas and your FET after   
Merse - hi hun, how are you feeling today? any new plans?
Beach - hi! Have a nice evening!  
Roozer - how are things today?   Will they still scan your cervix or is that it now? when is the next proper scan - bet you are at that hospital all the time  
No one else home from work yet - LB, Mirra? 
pin - LB says induced on thurs baby on Fri - she doesn't know how it works on our labour ward!   hope it is that quick though if it comes to it!  
Jen - hi did you get all your drugs in the end?
Having dins in a min so chat later   
Love to all 
nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

God - shattered again. haven't stopped since I got home. Got to finish making the dinner in a mo, so can't be long.

Nicks - how are you feeling? bumpy?

Sarah - so it's possible you'll be stimming over Christmas? That's great!

Emma - think positive, you have four great frosties raring to go - it could happen! If they make it to be frosties they're usually good 'uns.

Inc - oh gawd, how rubbish that scan sounds. It's no wonder you were in tears. Why exactly did your DH not comfort you? I don't get it! Has he never cried in his life?   I'm going to come and sort him out... In the meantime, here's a 
I don't know what to say about what actually happened - it's not as if you can really trust what she says she saw, because you don't have any faith in the nurse. It's such a hard thing you're doing - you are very brave to be coping with such negative circumstances and attitudes.

Merse - hi! What's your next move, petal?

Laura - chill, dear! They WERE implantation pains, so there - you just needed a big poo so your womb could expand into the space left by your colon and Tilly can breathe.

Rooz - you can spend the whole day on ******** and not move a muscle! Those triplets will be fine if we just get you hooked on Scrab!

Karen - what's with the milk?  You must have good bones!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

thx guys... Do you know if antral follicle count changes from month to month.?  On some board there is anecdotal evidence that nos can change.  I have never had just one follicle... Lately I have had two on my left ovary and the right was dead and then they started seeing some follies on the right,too but left went  quiet... Would you in my shoes proceed with the natural cycle ie 1 follicle... They ivf it, yes... It costs around 2k altogether, methinks 

Or should I wait for Jan to see if I have 2 follies and do mildly stimulated for 3k... I can't afford both....If I have only 1 in Jan I don't think I will bother doing it.... So it seems the end is in sight for me... I have never heard on these boards that anybody was successful with natural ivf ie 1 follie... People who were successful at Geeta's were on mildly stimulated cycle 2+ follies...

I am to get my period in Jan around 10th...Any thought appreciated... Feel a bit cornered .... 

Maybe good idea to restart dhea and hope that I get an extra follie in Jan?  Any thoughts?? 
Sorry its a bit of a me post...Having a counselling assessment tomorrow at the NHS.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Inc - Thats rubbish, you know I'm going more and more off Geeta's place the more I hear.  In the paper the other day I say an advert for Minimal Stim IVF for £2800 per cycle all inc drugs.  I think it may have been at the Bridge centre in London. I will keep my eyes peeled and let you know if I see it again.  Oh and I have had different follie counts on different months.  

As for Mr Inc,  , You know when I came out of hospital after my ectopic operation I cried hysterically for about 2 days and he sat in the living room and played his playstation.  I hated him so much.  Now I think he just couldn't cope with it and was having a bit of mental health time himself.  Wish I couold give you a hug too!  

Nicks - Ok Pin will be in and out and back on the boards by Thursday Afternoon!!  

Mirra - Rest!!  You are building a baby remember!!

Emma - Is it warm in HK.. so cold here at the mo! 

Merse - How are you my love today?  

Beach, Linz and the rest of the girls.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx Laura...  Hope you are doing well... Fingers crossed for Tilly... Mr Inc is almost more depressed than I am... He is so crap at coping with himself never mind giving me support....  If I proceed with donor egg I won't be able to afford any wobbly thoughts, bcs I will get >...I told you so story....Bcs he is not interested in de as it stands, never was....

Can you tell me a bit about your follie counts?  thx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I just know it varies, I think on a couple of scans I had at the first hospital during check ups etc I had about 4 follies, on one at Barts I have had 3 and 5 so as you can see its varied a little each time.  Sure it will be better next time and next time I'd want a better service... why are these scans not included int he price of a cycle  Bloody cheek!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc, I think you should start DHEA again, because how ever many follies you get the resulting eggs will be better quality. I had double the follies this time, but the same amount of eggs - however their quality was markedly better.
As for whether you go for it now, Jan or go somewhere else, I don't know. No wonder you feel cornered - how to proceed? I would be tempted to try something different again, I must admit, but I like a change - it keeps me positive.
What about Reprofit? Will your DH not even consider anywhere abroad?

Laura - Tim had better be still behaving himself!   Otherwise we'll put him in a room with Mr Inc and bash their heads together! This process is WAY too hard to do on your own. These non-cuddling gits - why, I'd like to attach Velcro to their hands and make 'em.

How's Tilly this eve? Growing into the colon nicely?

My belly hurts - had a really stressful day, accompanying someone on a pre-disciplinary. Then rushing about when I got home. I'm going to sink into a bath now and read. Doubtless will fall asleep again. My bowel is about as irritated as it gets and I get so tired with it.

I'm trying to scrab first, but a) my brain doesn't work and b) scrab doesn't work.
I shall persevere!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies...How are we all?

Inc - I just wish we had that crystal ball that Miranda spoke of.....decisions like this are so hard to make....If it was me I would see how I felt emotionally about everything....If you are really stressed out maybe It would be best to rest a month...so you can get your head around things...I appreciate that the clock is ticking but If you are stressed out honey..It will be twice as difficult...IVF is stressful enough...
We were going to do IVF in March...but changed it to June..because all we were doing was arguing and we just knew that we werent supporting each other...4 weeks will go in quick sweetheart and If you feel you will be more successful with a stimulated then maybe you have answered yr own question..especially if you cant afford both....I really dont know what else to suggest...you know in yr heart honey what you want to do Im sure...hope you are ok...Im sure whatever you decide will be the best decision. 
Bl**dy men.......... ....... ....also I do agree with you bl**dy nurses...like I said one time..my dh has better nursing skills than some of them....... 

Laura - How is you honey and Tilly,rest thats an order..... ...and dont even think about it 

Mir - That goes for you aswell Mrs...... .....Hows wee Rab..then?...... 

Nics - Hope you are well sweetie....You showing now?.....are you wearing....xxL....orange/yellow collar jammies yet? ...Dont work too hard Mrs....xxx 

Merse - How are you sweetheart., how is work.....when is yr scan honey......?...ive been really good no Asti so far...not working tomorrow so maybe a wee one tonight.....  .....as always lots of big sloppy ones for Mr Merse.... 

Pin - Good luck for thursday..will be thinking of you.....  

Roozie - Whats happening on "Cash in the Attic then"?....Hope you are keeping well.... 

Swinny - Not long now honey.....bet you cant wait....   ..that this is the one for you sweetheart..... 

Odette -  

Jend -  

Emma - Thinking of you honey.....wont be long till FET....heres hoping you dont need to bother with a fresh cycle ....in the new year.......  

I think that is everybody...when I post this someone will have probably already posted....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach....my dear...keep forgetting its  because you are always so busy...... ....hope you are well...is dh seeing stars yet....?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Thx everybody... Hope you are all well....  Mr Inc not  home .yet...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Gab my love.... you didn't say how you are?  Me and Tilly are fine.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Im fine honey...just coming back to planet earth...a wee asti is helping me to that...  ... and ofcourse a few games of scrab......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello

Quick update from me....got call from clinic to say that the board have agreed to fully fund a cycle for us    totally shocked as thought we'd get a sorry not our fault letter in the post.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Well-done beach...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Thats fab news!!!!  

Gab - Can you get scrab too work? I can't.


----------



## jend (jenny) (Mar 29, 2006)

nicks ..... i was in holland and barrett and the silly woman hadnt aclue shewas new ....
also went on the site maranda7 gave me and there was like 20 diffreny bottles of dha and ididnt ken which to get ....help  



am going up in april so ill have to get ma but in gear .............


hope u r all doing ok


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Inc-  hope you're feeling better...is Mr Inc home yet?

Would anyone be able to give me any advice on what supplements etc to take?  WHat's the DHEA?  Currently take Udo's 3,6,9,fish oils, magnesium, selenium, vit c and wellwoman x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach - Thats wonderful news.......!....we go to our follow up next week..with complaint letter in hand so will wait and see.....so pleased you got a result...... .......Miranda is the best one for the vits..she is the oracle of PR remember........ ......cant remember what DHEA stands for......(typical nursey...takes tabs..dont know what they do)...Ive felt fine on them just a bit frisky..... ......

Is Mr Inc home yet?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- still can't believe that they agreed it was their fault but i'm going for 3rd time lucky....I will be pregnant next yearx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Scrab going very slow Laura....... 

just looked up website...its.....www.age-stop.com......  I think....x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes...you will.....YOU GO GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- have you sent letter before or is it first time when you go next week?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach..- do you mind me asking are they going to give you this cycle...because you were 2 hours late for theatre...Im asking that because we were you see....sri dont mean to be nosey.....x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Its the first time we go next week...was going to send letter..but dh wants to see what cons says first....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura... you keep getting nudged on the scrab board......


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Helloooooooooooooooo is there anybody....thereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just a quickie from me as just finished work and feel like I'm getting a cold so going to bed!
Inc think I'd be inclined to leave it till next month?
Beach fab news! 
Mir hope bath did the trick!
Laura hope you and Tilly are good?
Rooz hope you and the babies are well?
Gab enjoy the Asti 
Em hope PMT better not long for you now!
Nicks hope you and bump good?
Thank you all for asking how I am it does mean a lot, I'm still trying to be positive which is really hard but I'm determinded not to go under! (hope it works!) And am waiting for a scan after next AF to see how endo is and see if I need another opp? Then will use frostie and hope and pray it defrosts as its my only chance!!!!!!!!!!!!
Linz,Pin,Odette and everyone I've missed hi


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm back! Me and Laura were just having a bath.

Not together, of course. She's in Essex.

She'll be outa there in a mo I think - was texting from her bath!


Scrab is scrubbed - can't be arsed to wait for it to work.

What utterly brilliant news about the funding, Karen! Congratulations! Wow. I didn't realise you were hanging on to find out about funding - whooooo! 
I took zinc as well - one a day for three months and two for the last month. i doubled my selenium and folic the last month, too.

Hi Gab! Wee rab's ok I think - if he can survive geting tossed about on a distended colon full of evil wind! What about your good self?

jend - you just need the straight DHEA 25mg tabs. Get the 300 tablets and they'll do you for however long.

Oo, Merse - a frostie! That sounds good! When are you going for it?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - telling everyone our secrets!!   Thanks for scrubbing my back!!  

Wow maybe we will all be preg next year, well except Pin.. well who knows maybe Pin will have another on the way to!!  

I can't scrab just stops on the 'validating word' bit....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- yes Tilly will have lots of friends


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry honey didnt mean to pry...I am just really nervous about next week and my dh...is like a madman.... ....I think i will just be sitting there and i will let him say his piece...last cycle just feels like a horrible dream now....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two hours late for theatre Gab? Did I somehow miss that? 

Bah - going to have to go to bed. Tum's like a beachball. I must get a new laptop and set up the network properly so I can be on here in bed. Honestly, I get out of the bath with Laura and straight into bed with you all - what am I like?  

Sorry to leave you all.  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab-sorry didn;t reply straight away....was just replying to an email.

Yes, basically we were late to theatre, I've PM you x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Got Pm...thanks Beach....xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Jen - this is the link - the one Mirra and I bought was by Natrol 25mg/300 tabs - www.agestop.net/Agestop/category.aspx?CID=86
Its about the 10th one down. i don't know your history though so maybe you should check with your cons. its not good if you've got PCOS  
Beach- great news!   How old are you?? DHEA might be worth a shot. I gave up alot of the crap I was taking - think only San Pronatal and co Q10 in the end.
Gabs - progressed to small tops from extra small and now on medium trousers - but still plenty of room!  
LB and Mirra - glad joint baths good!  
Merse - good plan hun. hope you don't need more ops.   to that frostie too
Love to others
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicky- 32-33 in Jan...someone asked me the other day how old I was and I said 23......

Off to bed now as another early start tomorrow. night and sweet dreams x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite Ladies.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls having a tearfull one this morn, just been talking to my mum and my sis has got morning sickness so that started me off crying and I've got PMT so thats keeping me crying!!! 
Hope you all OK? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh Merse     I'm sorry to hear that you're having a bad day and it's still morning.  It is good to cry thought as it means you're dealing with your emotions rather than bottling them up inside of you.  This IF is soooo hard but we're all here to support you every step of the way     I do know how you're feeling - my sister had ms when she was staying with me and I had to hear her throwing up every morning.  I found it really hard and wished it was me.  I also have bad PMT at the mo and haven't had a poo for days - I look like I've been pumped up with a bicycle pump...even my fingers are bloated!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse and emma- think that you both need big hugs this morning


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse...Just wanted to say Im really sorry you are feeling so low this morning....    ....like Ems said we are all here for you, to support you through this....Im sorry you and emma have to go through this right now with yr sisters..It must be hard so hard...but like ems said its better to let it out than bottle it up.....When I get down I just think about Plan B.....Its also worse waiting for AF too because that makes you feel really cr*p....(sorry for swearing but it does)....Just keep thinking this...AF is another step forward.....AF.... then..scan ....then frostie.....  .....I am really wishing for you and Ems that the New Year brings you happiness...you really both deserve it, just like everyone else on here after all you have been through.......take care.....xxxxxxx ....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ems...those hugs were for you...too........           ...xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- think that you need one too x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

aaawwww...thanks Beach....heres one for you too.......group hug......
        

Im off to do some retail therapy in a minute, go and get some chrissie pressies....what are you up to today then?....

sorry its taken too long to scrab Ems and Merse but the stupid website was not behaving last night at all..so sorry if i kept you waiting.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

awwww, thanks Beach & Gabs.

Gab - Have a good time shopping.  No worries about scrab hun  

Beach - Forgot to say earlier, but that's great news about your clinic offering you a free cycle - although it will mean you had to stay at your clinic for your next round of tx.  Are you OK with that?  Did they actually come out and say that the reason you only got two eggs on your first cycle was their fault?

I've just been out to my IF support group.  It was good to talk to other girls about IF over a glass of much needed vino (wasn't Asti though Gabs!).


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

I need to Fed ex some to you honey...glad you had a nice time..... .....you know even though you may feel that you are far away...you arent really because we can chat everyday on here...so dont forget we are always here for you...no matter what time of day it is....take care sweetheart....xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

I will and thanks for your kind words - you are such a lovely lady - your DH & DS are very lucky to have you


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

...Ems.....hey we are all lovely ladies on here...that is what TEAM PR is all about.....!!!!!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse, hope you are feeling better now honey...I know when I was down the other day like I said you really helped me..... .....hope I can be there for you.....  ....have you started working now then?.......Are you still going away for crimbo then?  ....Im sure you mentioned something about a cottage....or am i mixed up......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for your support girls!  My Aunt offered me her eggs today but at 39 I think shes too old which is a real shame as we are really close and look exactly the same! 
Been to town after work and bought some boots,rings,CD and a jumper which I can't afford but I needed to be cheered up!
Gab yes we are going to the Isle of wight to a cottage for Christmas, I can't wait!!
Hope everyone OK? lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It may not be too old Inc - the cut-off is 36 for commercial egg sharing, so if she still has the eggs and they're good then that sounds a reasonable solution to me. Why doesn't she get tested for FSH and stuff at her surgery, making out it's her who wants a child, and see how that goes?

Hello everyone else! Shattered again, so I won't blether too much.

karen - was that wishful thinking or did you just forget your age for a minute?  

Merse - sorry you were so down this morning. it's got to be hard hearing about your sis at this time. It's sod's law. 

Emma - we need poo juice! I have these wonderful capsules but don't dare take them. They make you poo all right. Faaabulous.

Gab -  

How's everyone else?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir its my aunt not Incs!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - it's Merses' aunt not mine offering eggs....  My aunt is about 64.....  

I am in my wobbly mood and waiting for the Create dr to give me a call to decide whether to cycle or not, wait until Jan or do both Jan and Dec.  If she doesn't call then that's decision made for me....  They are v. bad, though in responding to people's queries...

Went for counselling this morning ... was  JOKE.... I was assessed whether i need counselling in the first place... Then the guy decided I need it but said that I would have to be assessed yet again... He was 15 mins late for our appointment.... And then if the 2nd counsellor says that I am suitable then I have to wait for 4-5 months again...and I started this process back in Augus... Looks like that the system is designed to put people off counselling in the first place....  Smb seriously suicidal would commit suicide just waiting for their decision out of sheer desperation....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gah - sorry! I really am too tired to post. Going for a bit of a nap and I'll join you with my sensible head on later this eve...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc that terrible what would they do if you really were going to jump off a bridge
Mir hope sleep perks you up!  
Off to Weight Watchers now first time since hols wish me luck!! xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I haven't seen the letter yet but sounds like it yes.

My counsellor wasn't great so not going back for anymore, think that it wasn't the right time for me to have it and maybe not the right person either.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't think I'll bother with any then!
Been to WW and lost a pound, two and a half to go to goal weight,really want to do that by Christmas!!
Having Domino's pizza and wine soon!!!!!!!!!! Yum! Must be good again after tonight! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse-I've jsut opened a bottle of Brown Brothers and am cooking chicken parcels with asparagus and doing some parmentier potatoes, starving too x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

That sounds lovely! We were going to go out but can't be bothered so its rubbish food and good wine!! And prob rubbish TV! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's freexing out there and raining heavy too, jsut taken our dustbin to the top of the drive and got soaked.  I'm watching West Side Story whilst I cook and wait for DH to get in.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes it is horrible much better to be indoors on a night like this! I'm starving hope pizza comes soon! I'm craving rubbish food as AF due soon, have been so good and not given in till tonight!! xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse.....well done girlie.....you are very good and also only got 2 pounds till target weight you could lose that with a big...POO!!!! I know, I know bowels again anyway.....I think you truly deserve your rubbish food and wine.... ....oh dear dont think id be very good at weight watchers, I would be kicked out.....ive just had fish and chips   , finished off with a wee glass of asti......I did put on a lot of weight after my two cycles i think because of all the protein, milk, drugs etc..but Ive decided that Ive got too much too lose before christmas so instead, will enjoy crimbo but not too much then start dieting in New Year again....hopefully my clothes will fit me by Easter if not..Ill be wearing bin bags.....!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- we love you for who you are not what you wear.....


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach....   ....you make me laugh......better not let dh read yr post or he will have me in the kitchen cooking something wonderful like yourself....Im afraid if it came between Aunt Bessie and me Aunt B would win by a landslide...... ...xxxx

Merse - Has yr pizza came yet?.... ...are on the red tonight then?.... 

Laura - My PUPO friend.....    ...are you on pizza tonight or is it fish and chips...... ....... 

Mir - Hope you are enjoying yr sleep.....xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - that sounds such a feast K!
I just had beans on toast with cheese - meaning I won't be able to breathe through my nose tonight, but dammit, I wanted cheese.

Merse - i've been known to lose over half a stone in a day through poo alone! Get some senna down you a day before the next meeting...

Gab - don't you just eat haggis, bird?  

Where's our PUPO Laura tonight then?

Rooz - are you still resting up?

Dr Nicks - hope your theatre peeps are behaving.

Odette - where do you keep disappearing to? Have you got a life? They're frowned on you know, lives - unless you invite us all along!

Jend - ordered that DHEA yet?

Anyone heard from Kerry? I feel like a sheepdog, rounding everyone up!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- would also save on washing and ironing, you could get pink ones for cooking too....tell him to come here and I'll save him some chicken.

Mir- hope so, just about to serve it so back soon x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm cooking salmon, roast potatoes and purple broccoli! 

Merse - My friend has a follow up this friday and is going to ask about her friend donating who is 40, I'll let you know what they say.  When I spoke to the place in cambridge which i can't remember the name about my sister and if we had to do it before she was 36 they said if we are happy and paying they would do it.  Obviously your better with a 18 year old but if she fits the bill and is offereing may be worth a few bloods?  Some people are really fertile til they are mid 40's. 

Emma - How you feeling now?  I'm always confused as to what time it is over there. Is it 7 houirs ahead?

Nicks - Extra small... what kind of size is that!!

Mirra - Enjoy your nap?  What time we bathing together later??  

Beach - You dried of yet?

Gab - Do you drink Asti every night!!  I'm impresse.. do you live in acastle and have a butler?!

Rooz - How you doing sweetie?

Inc - Hope they call and you make the right decision. 

Im ok, boobs still sore, trying to work out when they stopped being sore last cycle, it was quite near the end.. see this is where a 2ww diary would have been useful but I didn't do one.  

Those of you ladies that have had a BFN do you remember when your boobs stopped being sore?

Work has been a great distraction, although someone came into the loo when I was checking out a nipple earlier!!  

Is scrab working?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

And how ould I forget PIn..... AGHHHH!!! Our first baby will be making its way to see us very very soon!!!!  Good Luck Pin... hope it slips out like a slimey slippy thing slipping out of a slippy thing!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Always an error to check your nips at work!  

I did a 2WW diary both times I had a 2WW Laura - maybe check out my symptoms? They're not the same for everyone tho. I'm still not feeling sick, for instance, just monstrously hungry all the time.

I'm bathing in a mo, - your turn for the tap end!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - sore boobs for Tilly as she is trying to get comfy inside...OK?  

Mir - Do I count as sheep, too?  Have turned into a wolf yet,methinks?  

Merse - better avoid old eggs...chromosomal abnormality...  Any younger relatives at all?  

Dr Nicks - can we see the pic of your bump?  

Gab- poo talk again...? .  I like the idea of binge eating and then dieting... Why not... Life is too hard at times....

Pin - when is the baby due?     

Lee called and she was actually quite nice... I think I shall wait unless I change my mind during the night....'cause of a weird dream or sth... So difficult to let go of own eggs.   When I was younger I was always unhappy with this or that aspect of my body... and can't understand why I am now struggling to let go... Would love to see a mini-me if that makes sense and be nice to her as my mum is not the most gentle woman and often wasn't as loving as I would have liked her to be... 

Sorry with the pop-psycho stuff... 

You all seem to be having lovely dinners... Hmmm..  I have got some telapia - fish by the way... (not sure of spelling) in the fridge .  Will prepare that with mango sauce...HOw does that sound.  

Do you reckon I could be OK with dhea upped to 100mg.?    I desperately need an extra bloody follie...  Am thinking to ask to have that protocol I dreamt of the other day... 225 gonal f + olgarutran...What do you think... >>> Could have been prophetic or sth     

also filling in those forms for the Czech rep over the weekend,  methinks...

Lee told me that there was one girl but only one she knows who had as crap reserve as me and she got preggers...So that's sth to work on...


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Laura -     I'll let you know as soon as i can - somehow i don't think it will be that easy  

Inc - my ticker says i was due last fri but my revised date was 10 days ago so i'm going to be induced tomorrow  

Gab - have a glass of asti for me  

Take care all - laura will keep you informed.

Pin xx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - No butler or castle Im afraid Its tesco,s own Asti at £3.00 a time...Its not too strong and quite pleasant to drink....If i push the boat out I have lambrusco rosso.....I am definately a lightweight....even when I get to the pub I have to watch what I drink as I get drunk really quickly and have dreadful hangovers....cheap night out or in...... 
A bottle lasts me 2-3 days so not bad really...!!...I only tend to drink now at the weekend...(honest)..but If I have a bad day I have a wee sherbet too....Im working tomorrow and Friday...long days so that will be me until Friday evening...(and I wonder why I put weight on )...so no need to call.....AA yet.... 

Inc - Go with how you feel honey....sometimes its better for a little break and it lets you get yr head around things a bit more.... ...Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Mir - You sleeping or what?...no joy with HFEA dh is going to try tomorrow....xx

Beach - Are you having a little sherbet yet then...xxx 

Merse - Have you finished 1 bottle yet....?....  

Ems - Greetings across the seas......     

Linziloo - Hello hope you are well. honey..take care....  

Jend - Hello hen....I really love yr posts reminds me of back home in Eastkilbride....xxxxx

Pin - As always take care...wont be long now honey....  

Roozie - Hope you are also resting...take care.... 

Nicks - Hows you...not working too hard....what are you doing over crimbo then?.... 

Odette - Hope you are also well.... 

Swinny - Are you on the downregging bit now sweetheart..if not when do you start...sorry get a bit lost...between posts.... ......   

anymore....

sorry and Hello to anyone Ive missed....no doubt... someone will probably have already posted......xxxxx

P.S now thats what I call a long post and I didnt lose it first time.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Inc - I'm so sorry!

I dunno, first I confuse you with Merse, then I leave you off my epic list  what AM I like?   Just shoot me.

You'll have an egg or two in there, I'm sure of it. I think 100mg might be reaching bodybuilder time though. have you had your testosterone checked? Will you after a wee while of that dose?

Pin - poor thing! Fancy having to be induced. I think you've made it far too comfy for it in there - get jiggy again!  

Gab - the complaints procedure is prob on the HFEA website. I'm sure it must be? I think i'd sue their bottoms!

xxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

DH still in the office... Just called to say that he is working late... It's 20.00... How much later I wonder?  He is avoiding all the fertility talk and going straight to bed, methinks....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- Already on second glass, well it's like the weekend for me with not workign now till Friday x

Inc- what about cooking him dinner so when he gets home you have to face each other over the dining table and talk.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Now that is what I call a strategy...Beach....... ...by the way....cheers.....

Mir - Ive always been on 100mg do you think I need my testosterone checked....prob is when i mentioned DHEA to my endo cons he dismissed it....If I ask for a testosterone check...he will be a bit.... ...and its him Im under at the hospital......xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Already told me that he will eat later and that I should proceed without him...  He ain't gonna get away with this   .  

going to book myself for counselling tomorrow privately so I know how to deal with dh


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - Ithink its terrible how long you have to wait for counselling I was refered straight from the hospital, no assessment and was seem within a week for my first session.  Can you not complain?  Or be more drastic in your approach?

Gab - DAm no castle.. I was gonna come for a stay!! 

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - my GP did my testosterone test. I took the full 75mg for a week and asked him to test me after that, which he did willingly - one of the few times I've got anything easily out of my surgery!

Inc - book recommendation for you. It helped me HUGEly. It's A Woman in her own Right - Assertiveness and You by Anne Dickson. Faaabulous. It's really old fashioned, but really, really good. It's all about being assertive, not manipulative, aggressive or passive. I can be all three in different situations with different people, and it's shocking how you get into learned patterns of behaviour. This book tells you how to stop letting your buttins get pressed and to deal with things very straight, in a way that no one can argue with.
I got it for £2 or something from eBay - about a fiver with postage.
I started reading it and the next day dealt with a situation at work where I'd have fumed or shouted or cried, but dealt with it by going up to the bloke and saying, please don't do that again, in a tone that brooked no argument - he just had to swallow it!  

It helped me deal with pete too - we were getting into patterns where I'd alternate between one of the three tactics above, but I learned how to ask for what I want calmly, without any edge. Of course, I still haven't mastered it, but those little techniques in the book really help.

Let me know what you think if you do get it!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you feel any different taking them Mir...apart from the EWCM...everything is fine...feel a bit more awake...but no bad skin, facial hair or spots if you know what i mean....well thats what dh has said...If i go to GP he will wonder why Im having a testosterone test...while waiting for Laser surgery.... 
Do I need it done...you have me worried now...!!!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

DH still not home... 

Gab - how long have you been taking 100 mg for?    I never had any changes....  My skin looked better if anything...


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Since the 31st of oct my test date for last cycle so nearly a month now....feel different but better if you know what i mean...although it could be that im detoxing now and the drugs are leaving my system too....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gab - It's because DHEA is used PRIMARILY as a drug to help bodybuilders. It increases testosterone. Everyone reacts differently to all these hormones, so just get checked. Explain that you are taking DHEA for egg quality but are worried about testosterone - he can't stop you taking them!
Mine was surprisingly supportive - was worried but knew that I knew more about fertility than him.

Inc - I have to get the book back from my mate who borrowed it ages ago, but would you like me to send it to you when i get it back? It changed my life - seriously. I got it when I was on the floor with depression and it made me feel much more in control.

laura - where have you gone? I'm about to get in the bath, so make sure you're by the taps or I'll be cross!

xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - thx for the book.. You many need as a reference if it's good... Will check the Amazon... 

I guess I haven't got anything to lose with DHEA... Am now regretting having listened to geeta and discontinuing using it... Did you take 75 or 100?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Out of bath and still on wine if anyone fancies a glass give me a shout x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I took 50 - I was worried about it so I took 50 for a while, then decided in for a penny and took 75mg for a week then got the blood test for testosterone done. It was on the higher side of normal so I dropped back to 50mg. Who knows what it did, but my eggs were much better quality this time. I took loads more vits this time too, including L-Arginine - it could have been any or all of it.

K - no wine ta, I have a headache! I'm drinking loads of lemon squash, which is taking the edge off though. Are you scrabbing?

MUST get in the bath or it'll go cold. See you in a mo!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Im there now


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off to bed girls! Do you think I should take my DHEA that I've had in the cupboard for ever xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

did you just walk in your gp surgery and request a testerone test?  I think I would get weird looks?  Did you?  How long were you taking dhea for?  Do you reckon these 6 wks could make a tiny bit of difference?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

DHEA night or wot!? 
Inc - 6 weeks prob better than nothing.
Merse - I would say you have nothing to lose but its up to you 
I was on 75mg normal (Natrol) for ages and my Testost was about 2, then I ran out and took micronised that I got from e bay and my testost was higher more like 3. But then I got pregnant!  The women in the original paper were all on micronised but they didn't mention levels being tested. Its weird I didn't take the micronised at first cos the packaging looked less professional than the Natrol - those capsule things where you think - god that could contain anything!  but then I ran out so that's what decided it.
LB - PUPO - hope things all Ok. My boobs withour prog were just very slightly achy, not massive and sore - just enough to give me a hint something wierd was going on.  nice tea! 
Gabs - Hi Asti queen  told a few more people at work today.
Emms - hope you botty sorts itself soon - know where you are coming from girl! 
Pin - [fly]GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW!!!![/fly]
Hope for some updates from LB. Be thinking of you. Get your epidural in early if they put you on synto - it hurts more!!  
Rooz - hope all well hun 
Beach - wot are parmentier pots - sound posh!  Enjoy your early weekend 
Mirra - beans n cheese on toast - food of the gods in our house that - particularly nice with Brie but we can't have that! 
Have day off, lie in and midwife appt tomorrow. Spent more time weeing last night than sleeping! DH has already gone in the spare room - he has a cold too.
Love to all - spect I missed some!
Love Nikvs


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- All they are are potatoes, cubed, placed in roasting tray with oil, salt and pepper and roasted for 45 mins, really easy to do x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh so many ways with the humble spud!   Still sounds very Hyacinth Buckett to me though!  
Off to bed now
 NW


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite,Nite Ladies...the lightweight is going to bed...no rest for the wicked..good luck with midwife tomorrow nics.....

By the way Inc...sri...sri...got dose wrong Ive been taking 50mg since 31st of Oct, Ive been fine..just a bit frisky..... ...prob will up it to 75mg...in the new year...like doc nics said 6 weeks prob better than nothing....it might just mean that you and dh can also have a little cuddle now and then...if you know what I mean......  ....be friends again..too....you need to be there for each other right now sweetheart...xxxx 

Beach - Have you finished the bottle yet...have another one for me....Cheers.......


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Gab - that makes more sense....  I thought you were going to turn into a body builder...

Nics- how does it fill being preggers?  

Pin - the best of luck for tomorrow..    

Laura - take care of Tilly...

Mir - where is your energy girl...Since preggers you have gone all quiet....  

Thought of my past attempts at ttc and really I never had a decent chance ... 3 x ius - useless as only a single folly... 4th iui - 4 follies - would have been nice had I had a chance at ivf but stupid consultant wouldn't let me cause of their criteria and was one folly short of gift... then ARGC - lining was crap... Then no EC at the Create and I have v. small chances with the next attemp... 18 months of agony and not much to show for it...Huge bank deficit, though.... Not even a decent attempt that had a chance of working... Some luck, eh!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Seriously Inc, I think you should have a real good go with this next cycle - take the DHEA, get on Clomid or letrazole plus 450iu of whatever (I had 300 Gonal F and 150 Menopur) and bash those IVF walls down. You've only had one shot with actual IVF, so it's worth trying it once again with a really good clinic that looks after you.
Then you really have tried it all.
Yes, you've been horribly unlucky. It might be time to just say damnit, go for the tried and tested route - ICSI after high stimms and plenty of R&R while you do it.

It's just this week I've gone lacklustre! It's getting up at 5.30 then there being no light at the end of the day - I HATE winter - my body shuts down.

DH has just found a house in Turkey with a swimming pool for £75,000!!!! Might be worth a thought...

K - I might try those spuds! I can't eat pepper though - get constipated. if I get any more constipated at the mo I'll start oozing poo from my ears... TMI perhaps?

Merse and Gab - night night!

Laura - where have you gone?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry was watching I'm a celeb!!

Maybe we could all club together to buy the turkey house!!  We could prob buy our own private consult too!! 

No I think I would still prefer the houses by the lake for us!!

So you all in bed now?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm still here! That bit of shut-eye earlier is going to bugger me for sleeping roperly tonight.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Off to beddy byes now!

Sleep well PUPO lady.

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all

QUick hello as cleaning this morning so will be popping in and out whilst I do that. Didn't even finish the first bottle as too tired.....


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121476.new#new


----------

